#ubuntu-vn 2011-10-31
<vubuntor860> hi chao ban
<vubuntor860> minh co mot van de muon hoi cac ban
<vubuntor860> tren window minh co thu muc chia se
<vubuntor860> vay tu ubuntu minh co the truy cap no bang cach nao
<vubuntor860> tren windown co cai username va pass
<vubuntor860> ban nao biet chi minh moi
<vubuntor860> alo
<C4NoC> soa?
<C4NoC> sao?
<C4NoC> samba share ra
<C4NoC> muốn xài gì thì xài
<rmrf> sặc, có mỗi cái alo mà trả lời được
 * rmrf đạp C4NoC
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> sao
<C4NoC> :|
<C4NoC> rmrf, scroll lên
<rmrf> mới join mà =))
<rmrf> scroll lên cái gì
<vubuntor110> Mấy bạn ơi! cho mình xin tài liệu FreeRADIUS on Ubuntu
<tux|lion> .g freeradius ubuntu
<bkphenny> tux|lion: http://wiki.freeradius.org/Build
<bksupybot`> Title: Building FreeRADIUS (at wiki.freeradius.org)
<vubuntor110> Thanks!
 * tux|lion Google hộ cũng được cảm ơn, sướng thế
<vubuntor881> may em ubuntu 11.10 32bit cai apt-fast cai van lau qua. cai cai flash mat 1 tieng :|
<vubuntor881> giup em voi :D
<tux|lion> torrent nó vậy mà ?
<vubuntor881> hoi truoc dung ubuntu 11.04 thay nhanh dc vai tram kb/s ma gio em xai 11.10 dc co 4kb/s :|
<vubuntor881> apt-fast update cung 10 p :|
<vubuntor731> chao` cac ban
<vubuntor731> ai ai oo day k
<n2i> ko :3
<vubuntor731> alo
<vubuntor731> some body here??
<n2i> yep
<vubuntor731> cho hoi ve thay style cua pdigin duoc k a'
<n2i> sao zi? no xau qua a? post hinh len xem thu co can thay ko :3
<vubuntor731> http://www.vn-zoom.com/f316/linux-toan-tap-voi-101-hieu-ung-clip-dep-quyen-ru-560332-14.html
<vubuntor731> pro keo xuong duoi
<vubuntor731> co cho thay style cho pidgin
<vubuntor731> e lam den buoc cuoi cung la extrac vao purple
<vubuntor731> ma sao k duoc
<vubuntor731> :(
 * n2i block image roi cha thay cai gi :3
<n2i> aa
<vubuntor633> làm sao cài font vào linux ? mình xem trên wiki mà không thấy
<C4NoC> /usr/share/font
<vubuntor633> copy font vào đó ?
<vubuntor633> mình tìm được rồi, thanks các bạn đã giúp đỡ
<vubuntor361> cho em hoi cai
<vubuntor361> de boot bang usb
<vubuntor361> dung phan men nao ha cac bac
<Stanley00> vubuntor361: unetbootin, hoặc lên trang chủ của Ubuntu cũng có một phần mềm nữa, mà quên tên mất rồi
<vubuntor361> ok
<vubuntor361> thanks bac
<vubuntor388> lam sao de dat passwird cho root ?
<Stanley00> vubuntor388: tại sao bạn lại cần làm vậy?
<vubuntor388> password *
<vubuntor388> vi minh moi cai lai ubuntu
<vubuntor388> k co quyen root co van ct khong chiu chay
<Stanley00> dùng sudo đi, chứ mình không biết làm sao bật root lên
<vubuntor388> sudo khong co cai duoc apt-proz
<Stanley00> ờm, cái đó là do nó không tương thích gì đấy,
<Stanley00> chứ sudo bó tay thì root cũng vậy à
<vubuntor388> uhm
<vubuntor388> thanks ban
<vubuntor388> minh moi vua dai dot xoa nham partion chua ubuntu
<vubuntor388> h ngoi cai lai oai wa
<Stanley00> vubuntor388: lấy cái virror mà cài lại, tốc độ cũng khá lắm
<n2i> +1 sudo
<vubuntor388> minh dang lan mo cai lai cho nho' luon ^^
<n2i> Hoa(c: sudo passwd root :)
<vubuntor388> moi dung ubuntu dc 1 thang
<vubuntor388> thanks ban hoa
<vubuntor388> thanks tat ca cac ban ^^
<n2i> hoa? :-/
<Stanley00> n2i: chỉ cần set pass cho root là vô được à? hay thế?
<vubuntor388> set pass cho root xong la vo dc
<n2i> Stanley00: :) Kiểu như kích hoạt một chiến binh đã ngủ đông trong lúc nguy cấp ấy mà :3
<Stanley00> n2i: /me không ngờ nó lại đơn giản đến thế... =))
 * n2i thấy kiểu này trong Halo 1
<n2i> thực ra không cần kích hoạt root  [nhổ rễ không hẳn là tốt :3]
<vubuntor897> alo
<vubuntor897> ai giúp em lổi này với!
<vubuntor897> An error occurred: The system cannot find the file specified For more information, please see the log file: c:\docume~1\redevil\locals~1\temp\wubi-9.10ubuntu1-rev160.log
<n2i> vubuntor897: cài 9.10 bằng wubi?
<vubuntor897> cái đó copy của người ta
<vubuntor897> còn em cai bản mới 10.11 ấy !
<n2i> Hình như mấy vụ ọc ách với wubi bên wins này trên forum nói nhiều rồi mà nhỉ? Cậu chịu khó tìm xem! Còn ko thì virtualbox mà chiến, máu hơn thì dualboot luôn :3 Có đúng ý ko ta?
<vubuntor897> hjjj :d thi kiếm chưa ra mới hỏi đó !
<vubuntor446> alo
<vubuntor446> cho em hoi voi cac bac
<vubuntor446> sorry e chua setup unikey dc
<vubuntor446> cac bac cho em hoi
<vubuntor446> em download mot phan mem co phan mo rong.deb
<vubuntor446> trong duong dan home/download/
<vubuntor446> gio em muon setup
<vubuntor446> phai dung lenh gi a
<vubuntor446> phan mem nay bang terminal thi
<vubuntor446> lenh gi de truy cap den duong dan file do
<vubuntor446> Bac nao online thi cho reply cho em voi nhe
<vubuntor446> Thanks cac bac nhieu
<Stanley00> sudo dpkg -i Download/xxx.deb
<Stanley00> vubuntor446: có một góp ý nhỏ, lần sau, bạn chào, rồi post câu hỏi chung MỘT dòng luôn nha, viết thế này oải lắm.
<vubuntor446> y em la em download file cai dat do roi, gio muon cai dat thi phai lam sao bac
<n2i> vubuntor446: mở nautilus[file manager] lên, chui vào chỗ ấy, đúp chuột vào file đó
<n2i> vubuntor446: lệnh cài đặt ở trên, Stanley00 đã nới!
<vubuntor446> em dung kubuntu, quan ly file la dolphin, click chuot vao file deb thi no hien hop thoai setup
<vubuntor446> nhung em la e muon cai bang command line file nay bac oi, thank bac da tra loi em
<n2i> vubuntor446: như nhau cả :3
<vubuntor446> la sao bac, vi co may phan mem la ko co file deb, down ve source code do bac
<vubuntor446> ma cai qua source code la phai cai qua command line phai ko bac
<Stanley00> vubuntor446: source code lại là một chuyện kahcs rồi, source thì xem README và INSTALL rồi làm theo thôi...
<Stanley00> vubuntor446: ơ, mà bạn định cài gì thế?
<vubuntor446> okie, thanks so much. Em cai phan mem tu dien Stardict. Em down ve la file tar gi gi do, gio dung lenh sudo dpkg -i Download/xxx.deb
<vubuntor446> de cai dat phai ko bac oi
<Stanley00> startdict? có sẵn trong kho rồì mà, mở Ubuntu software center lên cài đi
<vubuntor446> vang, em biet rui, nhung ma y em hoi neu ko mo kho len thi cai dat bang tay la download ve, roi dung lenh sudo dpkg -i Download/xxx.deb
<vubuntor446> de cai dat phai ko bac
<Stanley00> vâng. .zZ
<Stanley00> haiz...
<vubuntor446> hehe, the la neu file do em de o duong dan khac nhu (vid/u: phanvung d/download/phanmem/) thi cung dung lenh do ma thay bang -i d/download/phanmem a ba
<Stanley00> vubuntor446: uhm, mọi chi tiết xem thêm "man dpkg" nha, mình e là mình không đủ khả năng support cho bạn nữa rồi.
<B_Dien> chào mọi người! cho T hỏi "link speed" có ý nghĩa gì vậy?
<B_Dien> netword đó
<Stanley00> .g "wiki link speed"
<bkphenny> Stanley00: No results found for '"wiki link speed"'.
<Stanley00> .g "wiki" "link speed"
<bkphenny> Stanley00: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Link_aggregation
<bksupybot`> Title: Link aggregation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<n2i> B_Dien: Thấy ở đâu zị?
<B_Dien> tại không biêt nên mới hỏi thông cảm cho t nha!
<vubuntor668> Gnome cua em bi loi
<vubuntor668> Font chu bi loi linh tinh ca len
<vubuntor668> remove ra cai lai van khong duoc
<Stanley00> vubuntor668: có cái hình không bạn?
<vubuntor668> lam sao de post hinh len duoc
<vubuntor668> :(
<vubuntor668> em moi dung ubuntu
<vubuntor668> con ga qua
<Stanley00> nhấn nút Prt Src rồi kiếm cái host nào đó up lên thôi
<n2i> vubuntor668: nhấn phím print, nó sẽ chụp một cái ảnh và bỏ ở Pictures của cậu, up nó lên www.imagesk.com chẳng hạn, paste link ảnh vào đây
<vubuntor668> ok
<vubuntor668> cho em 1 chut
<vubuntor355> chào mọi người. em đang cài thử phiên bản opensuse 11.4 vào desktop. sau khi cài đặt xong vào giao diện chính chỉ thấy những ô caro. em nghĩ đã vào được nhưng bị lỗi hiển thị các anh chị chỉ em khắc phục lỗi này với
<vubuntor355> em click chuột phải thì thấy mấy ô đó đổi trắng trắng. chỉ có icon con chuột chạy trên màn hình là ko biến dạng còn lại thì biến dạng
<vubuntor355> các a chị chỉ em với hic
<kid__1> vga roi?
<n2i> vubuntor440: ít thông tin quá
<vubuntor355> làm sao khắc phục chỉ em cụ thể hơn đc ko ạ
<vubuntor355> em cài đặt thì ko xuất hiện lỗi gì hết chỉ sau khi cài xong log vào màn hình chính thì chỉ thấy mấy cái ô vuông vuông chồng lên nhau
<vubuntor355> thử click chuột phải thì thấy mấy ô đó thay đổi
<vubuntor355> em nghĩ bị lỗi hiển thị độ phân giải hay thứ gì đại loại vậy
<vubuntor355> ai đó chỉ giúp em cách khác phục với
<vubuntor355> T T
<n2i> bình tĩnh nào :3
<vubuntor355> dạ
<n2i> Ai xài kde vào hiếp đê :3
<n2i> vubuntor355: cho xin cái hình đi
<vubuntor355> dạ
<vubuntor355> chờ em xíu em chụp hình
<vubuntor355> a có nick yahoo hok em gửi hình qua
<n2i> nope
<n2i> up hình lên đâu đó rồi paste link vào đây
<vubuntor440> Gnome cua em
<n2i> www.imagesk.com chẳng hạn
<vubuntor440> khong chup hinh duoc
<n2i> vubuntor440: hình :3
<vubuntor440> chup hinh xong khong hien thi duoc nhung phan bi loi
<vubuntor440> coi nhu chang chup duoc gi
<Stanley00> vubuntor440: gnome3 và ubuntu 11.10 à?
<vubuntor440> em nghi la do driver video card
<vubuntor355> http://ne6.upanh.com/b1.s6.d1/8ad4e3c13185420152d3f2204190dae6_37341856.photo0002.jpg
<vubuntor440> vang
<vubuntor355> đây hình của em đây
<vubuntor440> de classic thi khong sao
<n2i> vubuntor355: đẹp ghê, dùng để thay thuốc ngủ :3
<Stanley00> vubuntor440: vậy thì thua, /me cũng bị, ứ biết cách trị
<vubuntor440> cu chuyen sang Gnome la bi loi font
<vubuntor355> hic
<vubuntor355> giờ em ko thấy cái gì nguyên hết một ề vậy đó chỉ có mỗi con chuột là nguyên
<vubuntor440> ah
<vubuntor440> con unity cua em thi hong luon
<vubuntor440> bat len khong thay cai gi het
<vubuntor440> phai shutdown bang terminal
<vubuntor440> gio chi dung duoc Gnome Classic
<vubuntor440> :(
<vubuntor355> em cài thì hok có báo lỗi gì hết giao diện cài thấy bình thường mỗi có cái cài xông là một ề
<vubuntor440> co phai nguyen nhan la do thang VGA Ati  khong nhi?
<Stanley00> vubuntor440: không có config gì nhiều thì xóa hết config đi là trở lại bình thường à
<vubuntor440> chua config gi het
<vubuntor355> em chưa có config gì hết trơn mới cài thui
 * n2i càng lâu càng thấy mình nghèo và cổ hủ :3
<Stanley00> vubuntor440: uhm, vậy xóa hết mấy thư mục ẩn trong ~ của bạn đi, rồi relogin hoặc reboot xem sao
<vubuntor440> ok
<vubuntor440> de em thu luon
<vubuntor355> http://ne6.upanh.com/b1.s6.d1/8ad4e3c13185420152d3f2204190dae6_37341856.photo0002.jpg một ề này của em giờ làm gì đây mấy anh
<Stanley00> vubuntor355: thử boot với option là nomdeset xem
<vubuntor355> em boot lại thì thấy 2 tùy chọn boot là desktop---opensuse và failsafe--opensuse
<vubuntor355> cái desktop vô gặp đống này http://ne6.upanh.com/b1.s6.d1/8ad4e3c13185420152d3f2204190dae6_37341856.photo0002.jpg
<vubuntor355> còn failsafe thì vô được
<Stanley00> vubuntor355: ờm, vậy thì dùng tạm failsafe đi
<vubuntor355> hic có cách nào xài được đống kia ko anh
<Stanley00> vubuntor355: nó cũng có khác gì đâu, cái nào dùng được thì dùng thôi
<vubuntor355> :( uhm thanks các anh
#ubuntu-vn 2011-11-01
<vubuntor962> chào mọi người
<vubuntor962> cho mình hỏi vài câu về VGA share ram trên ubuntu
<vubuntor962> làm thế nào để điều chỉnh số lượng ram dành cho VGA loại share của intel
<kid__> .g share ram vga intel
<bkphenny> kid__: http://software.intel.com/en-us/articles/intel-gma-3000-and-x3000-developers-guide/
<kid__> .g ubuntu-vn share ram vga
<bkphenny> kid__: http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=TOOAPqOMZFVMI9Ji
<bksupybot`> Title: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Motherboards- ASUS P5G41T-M LX (at www.asus.com)
<vubuntor962> cám ơn
<vubuntor962> loại p8h61 sk 1155 mình có thể dùng chung với driver của loại nào nhỉ
<tux|lion> vubuntor962: cái đó điều chỉnh trong bios
<tux|lion> chứ điều chỉnh trong OS đâu ?
<vubuntor962> chỉnh trong bios như thế nào
<vubuntor173> chao cac ban
<vubuntor173> cac ban cho minh hoi mot chut
<vubuntor173> minh dang su dung ubuntu 10.04
<vubuntor173> minh muon su dung trinh password and cryption keys
<vubuntor173> khi right click file hoac folder nao do, thi chuc nang encrypt khong thay hien ra
<vubuntor173> cac ban co cach nao giup minh add chuc nang encrypt vao trong right mouse duoc khong
<C4NoC> hem
<vubuntor173> co ai biet tra loi giup minh voi
<vubuntor239> ko co password cai nhu the nao
<C4NoC> :-/
<vubuntor239> no đòi password thi bam j` vao
<C4NoC> bấm pass vào
<C4NoC> vậy cũng hỏi
<vubuntor239> cua minh` hay cua nguoi ta
<vubuntor239> no de hang chua đỏ hoai`
<vubuntor239> passwords do not  match
<vubuntor239> vay la` bi j`
<vubuntor959> .xkcn
<bkphenny> vubuntor959: http://tinyurl.com/3wns9q6
<bksupybot`> Title: Log in | Tumblr (at tinyurl.com)
<vubuntor959> .xkcn
<vubuntor959> .xkcn
<vubuntor959> .xkcn
<bkphenny> vubuntor959: http://tinyurl.com/3g7tq68
<bkphenny> vubuntor959: http://tinyurl.com/3dmxmob
<bkphenny> vubuntor959: http://tinyurl.com/3b67ncy
<bksupybot`> Title: Log in | Tumblr (at tinyurl.com)
<bksupybot`> Title: Log in | Tumblr (at tinyurl.com)
<bksupybot`> Title: Log in | Tumblr (at tinyurl.com)
<vubuntor826> hú
<vubuntor826> có ai không?
<C4NoC> nope
<vubuntor727> Mọi người ơi ubuntu 11.10 của mình không sử dụng được usb. Ai giúp được mìnhvới
<vubuntor727> sử dụng lệnh sudo fdisk -l thì vẫn thấy ổ usb cắm
<vubuntor727> vào/dev/sdb1
<C4NoC> vào nautilus mà mount
<vubuntor727> vào nautilus rồi mount thế nào bạn
<vubuntor727> nghĩa là k nhận usb ấy
<vubuntor834> Ubuntu 11.10 của mình không nhận usb mọi người giúp mình với.
<vubuntor834> Khi mình sử dụng lệnh sudo fdisk -l thì vẫn thấy có usb ở thể là ở dev/sdb1
<kid__> vubuntor834: moi cai Ubuntu?
<vubuntor834> Uh! Update tu ban 11.04. Minh dung ubuntu 11.04 vẫn tốt.
<vubuntor305> có ai giúp mình mount usb trong ubuntu 11.10 được ko?
<Stanley00> vubuntor305: nó bị làm sao?
<vubuntor305> cắm vào nhưng ko nhận
<Stanley00> vubuntor305: bên win có nhận không? USB hiệu gì?
<vubuntor305> bên Win có
<vubuntor305> nhận
<n2i> vubuntor305: ko nhận nghĩa là sao? trong nautilus không có?
<n2i> vubuntor305: lsusb xem có nó không?
<vubuntor305> dùng lệnh sudo fdisk -l vẫn thấy báo
<vubuntor305> dev/sdb1
<vubuntor305> hiệu của usb là kington
<n2i> xài nautilus ko mount được? hay nautilus không thấy?
<vubuntor305> cả hai
 * n2i thích kingston, dù chưa có con kingston nào để xài :(
<n2i> mount bằng tay thử xem
<vubuntor305> ko mount
<vubuntor305> được
<vubuntor305> :
<vubuntor305> :D
<vubuntor305> usb là kiểu fat32
<n2i> udisk --mount /dev/sdb1 không được?
<vubuntor305> mount \ nautilus không thấy là sao?
<vubuntor305> udisk --mount /dev/sdb1 mình chưa dùng bao
<vubuntor305> giờ
<Stanley00> vậy còn "gvfs-mount -d /dev/sdb1" ?
<vubuntor305> vừa thử
<vubuntor305> :
<vubuntor305> :P
<vubuntor305> mount được rồi
<vubuntor305> hi
<vubuntor305> bạn ơi mình tò mò khái niệm mount nautilus là gì?
<n2i> vubuntor305: mount được rồi? bằng lệnh nào?
<vubuntor305> udisks --mount /dev/sdb1
<n2i> chứ nếu giờ mà hễ nhét usb vào là phải chạy cái lệnh kia là hơi cực đó nghe :3 Usb nào cũng bị như vậy?
<vubuntor305> hì dùng được là mừng rồi.
<vubuntor305> ít khi cắm usb còn terminal mở thường xuyên.
<n2i> vubuntor305: hình như đang không phải là xài U phải không?
 * Tux|Ubuntu xài windows mount nó ếu nhận
<vubuntor305> có
<vubuntor305> mà
<vubuntor305> Nhân tiện mọi người có cách nào sử dụng lệnh viết sẵn trong file và cho nó chạy với quyền root ko ?
<vubuntor305> mình muốn mount vào các ổ định dạng NTFS ngay khi khởi động vào ubuntu mà ko được.
<vubuntor305> root
<vubuntor305> vì cần quyền
<n2i> vubuntor305: sao không được?
<n2i> vubuntor305: man fstab
<n2i> và làm theo
<B_Dien> trong tài liệu shell của linux  có đấy bạn. tôt nhất bạn kiếm tài liệu đó về mà tham khảo
<vubuntor305> lệnh hay dùng là sudo mount -t ntfs /media/win /dev/
<vubuntor305> sda6
<vubuntor305> Mình cũng đã thử sửa đổi file fstab rồi
<vubuntor305> nhưng khi khởi động thì ko được.
<vubuntor305> sửa bằng cách mount rồi cop từ file mtab ra.
<n2i> :-/
<n2i> là sao? cứ theo kiểu cách trong file đó mà thêm vào thôi. Việc cần làm duy nhất là lấy uuid của phân vùng cần mount.
<vubuntor305> Uh!
<vubuntor305> hi
<vubuntor305> tiếng anh mình kém lắm.
<vubuntor305> nên đọc cứ bùng nhùng.
<vubuntor305> đầu tiên mình tìm các phân vùng bằng sudo fdisk -l
<vubuntor305> sau đó mount vào các phân vùng ntfs.
<vubuntor305> mount được.
<vubuntor305> cop từ file mtab sang fstab.
<vubuntor305> nhưng khi khởi động lại thì ko cho mount.
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor305: bạn học ngành gì ?
<vubuntor305> mình học CNTT.
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor305: thế thì cố mà đọc Tiếng Anh
<n2i> vubuntor305: đơn giản lắm mà, chịu khó nhìn vào file fstab là được thôi.
<vubuntor405> alo
<vubuntor405> ai chi em cach remove thang prozilla cai di !
<vubuntor405> em len mang serch roi lam theo lun ma ko dc !
<n2i> cài sao thì remove như vậy :P
<vubuntor405> no ko chiu remove moi ghe !
<n2i> không chịu là sao?
<vubuntor405> no noi package broken ji do !
<n2i> :3 cái này hơi mệt đây
<vubuntor405> convoi@Linh4730Z:~$ sudo apt-get install -f [sudo] password for convoi: Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done Correcting dependencies... Done The following extra packages will be installed:   prozilla The following NEW packages will be installed:   prozilla 0 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 0 to remove and 7 not upgraded. 1 not fully installed or removed. Need to get 0 B/13
<vubuntor405> bi giong vay` ne
<vubuntor405> h em ko cai` cai' ji dc nua~ ! buc ghe
<vubuntor099> hi, mình đang cấu hình dhcpv6 cho Ubuntu, nhưng phía client cấu hình sao để nhận được ip bên server, anh chị giúp em với
 * n2i nhớ nhớ lại
<vubuntor405> Processing triggers for lintian ... Generating en_US.UTF-8 locale for internal Lintian use.... Errors were encountered while processing: /var/cache/apt/archives/prozilla_2.0.4-build2~tahutek~natty_amd64.deb E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<vubuntor099> :)
<n2i> vubuntor405:  paste cái file ... gì nhỉ file mirror nó là gì, ở đâu ta :3
<vubuntor821> co ai biet cach update tu ban 11.04 len ban 11.10 tu cd ko
<C4NoC> hem
<n2i> có, nhưng không nên.
<vubuntor821> ?
<vubuntor821> the theo ban thi update tu internet chuan hon
<C4NoC> ờ
<vubuntor821> thx
<vubuntor821> voi cau hinh con laptop cua minh co 512mb ram co chay duoc 11.10 ko ba
<vubuntor821> n
<n2i> chạy được
<n2i> vấn đề là chạy dư lào thôi ;)
<vubuntor821> :D
<vubuntor821> thi minh danh chan ban 11.04 chay cung cam thay okie
<vubuntor821> ko cham lam so voi windows
<n2i> xubuntu, lubuntu có lẽ sẽ hay hơn
<vubuntor821> ?
<vubuntor821> minh ko hieu lam
<vubuntor821> minh moi dung thu ubutu dc 2 ngay
<C4NoC> ram íu, chạy lubuntu
<n2i> archbang :3
<vubuntor821> cam on ban
<afterlastangel> asdfghkjl;'
<afterlastangel> ';lkghjfdas
<vubuntor894> haizzz.
<vubuntor894> có ai ko
<vubuntor894> em bị lỗi cài matlab
<vubuntor894> :|
<vubuntor894> đến đoạn create file cài đặt
<vubuntor894> thì nó bảo faile hết
<vubuntor894> hix
<vubuntor894> ;|
#ubuntu-vn 2011-11-02
<vubuntor686> lam sao su dung Dcom 3G cua viettel tren Ubuntu 11.10
<kid____> cắm vào là chạy:)
<vubuntor686> khong duoc
<vubuntor686> co pac nao sai duoc khong chi giao gium voi
<kid____> vubuntor686: trên forum có nhiều bài lắm rồi:d
<kid____> search đi
<n2i> vubuntor686: con nào thế?
<vubuntor115> Tại sao laptop cua toi cắm headphone jack vào mà lại không ngắt loa ra nhỉ?
<C4NoC> :-/
<n2i> vubuntor115: ngắt thủ công :3
<vubuntor115> Ở các phiên bản trước tôi cài alsa mixer và chọn headphone jack thì nó ngắt Nhưng Ubuntu 11.10 khi cài alsa mỉe
<vubuntor115> Cài alsa mixer vào Ubuntu 11.10 thì nó không chạy? Làm thế náo để nó chạy?
<C4NoC> :\
<C4NoC> thua
<C4NoC> hem xài ubuntu
<vubuntor115> Chịu thua sao?
 * n2i xài desktop :3
<n2i> cứ bật xả láng ;))
<C4NoC> chịu
<vubuntor115> Vậy tạm biệt Ubuntu về với Win vậy?
<C4NoC> ờ
<C4NoC> pipi
<n2i> bye bye ;)
<n2i> ếu hiểu hạng đó xài máy làm gì :3
<ubuntu_fanboy> support hay gớm :))
<Stanley00> haha, có thế thôi mà đã đòi về win... chán mấy bác đó thế nhỉ
<ubuntu_fanboy> chắc audiphile
<ubuntu_fanboy> =))
<n2i> Nhớ năm ngoái còn có vụ 3 người ném đá một ông, cười căng rốn :3
<Stanley00> n2i: có nhơ chi tiết không
<Stanley00> n2i: xem log lại cho có kinh nghiệm :))
<n2i> không nhớ lắm nữa, chắc còn log
<n2i> lần đó /me + MrTux + t8ax =))
<Stanley00> n2i: ờm, để xem google thông minh cỡ nào :D
<n2i> t8ax chắc bác chưa biết - lão luôn Top khi chơi UT
<n2i> đọc lại log cũng thấy hài hài
<Stanley00> n2i: có log rồi à? ngày tháng năm?
<n2i> đâu, đang đọc đại một cái :3 chứ nhớ nổi là ngày tháng nào đâu :3 không nhớ cốt truyện nữa luôn
<Stanley00> n2i: vậy mà /me cứ tưởng... :))
<n2i> có cái đặc trưng: MrTux nói Đi mua thêm gạch :3
<n2i> gạch, xăng, dao búa gì nữa ấy :P
<n2i> Stanley00: Không phải là hôm đó, nhưng cũng vui phết, chịu khó đọc xí http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/free/2010/12/06/%23ubuntu-vn.html
<bksupybot`> Title: /srv/ufr/supy/logs.www/freenode/2010/12/06/#ubuntu-vn.log (at logs.ubuntu-eu.org)
<Stanley00> 6/12 à? hồi nãy có lướt qua rồi :D
<n2i> cười đau ruột với lão t8ax
<Stanley00> thôi, nghỉ, bye bye cả nhà.
<vimojnguoi> #vnluser
<vimojnguoi> lặn thôi :D
#ubuntu-vn 2011-11-03
<vubuntor807> chao anh chi
<vubuntor807> anh chi  da su dung ham select trong Socket chua ah
<vubuntor807> khi su dung ham nay
<vubuntor807> se co cach bat du lieu nhap tu ban phim STDIN
<vubuntor807> nhưng em đang làm trên giao diện GTL
<vubuntor807> GTK có một control là Entry
<vubuntor807> em muốn khi nhập dữ liệu vào đó và ấn Send thì hàm send trong docket
<vubuntor807> socket se duoc gui trong than cua ham select
<vubuntor807> em ko biet lam the nao ah
<Tux|Ubuntu> chịu :P
<vubuntor975> ui
<C4NoC> :_/
<vubuntor172> Hi
<C4NoC> 3
<vubuntor172> where are you?
<vubuntor172> sorry. Good bye
<vubuntor172> thank you!
<C4NoC> :-/
 * Kim_Jong_Huy bóp cổ C4NoC
<Kim_Jong_Huy> có link coi đá banh nào ko
<C4NoC> ai vậy?
<rmrf> vãi tên
 * rmrf đá Kim_Jong_Huy
 * Tux|Ubuntu bóp trym Kim_Jong_Huy
<C4NoC> :|
<C4NoC> :|
<C4NoC> bịnh
<Kim_Jong_Huy> x(
<Kim_Jong_Huy> có ai có link nào coi online ngon ko
<vubuntor128> cho hỏi ! trên ubutntu 11.10 mình muốn mở 2 cửa sổ terminal thì phải làm sau, mặc định mở đc 1 cái hà !
<n2i> :3 mở bao nhiêu chả được :-/
<vubuntor128> mình mở cửa click vô terminal thì nó chạy lên cái củ
<vubuntor128> ah dc rồi
<vubuntor128> chọn neww
<vubuntor128> thanks bạn
<ubuntu_fanboy> bấm phải chuột vào terminal hiện tại chọn open new terminal
<n2i> nhán vào thanh launch ấy phổng?
<n2i> ctrl + N thì phải.
 * n2i xài Unity không được mấy ngày :3
#ubuntu-vn 2011-11-04
<vubuntor960> hi
<vubuntor960> bác nào biết cài các gói phần mềm trên ubuntu mà không sử dụng mạng giúp mình với. ngày mai thi rồi mà giơ vẫn chưa cài dc cái nào cả. huhu. thanks các bác trước nghen
<GeekComp> .xkcn
<bkphenny> GeekComp: http://tinyurl.com/3ef9hw5
<bksupybot> Title: Log in | Tumblr (at tinyurl.com)
<B_Dien> bạn! mình muốn biết về luât bản quyên mà quốc tê hiện đang dùng là của ai?
<C4NoC> :-/
<vubuntor486> xin chao
<vubuntor486> xin giup minh vu loi card man minh s3 unichrome tren ubuntu 10.04 voi
<C4NoC> :|
<C4NoC> s3 à
<C4NoC> thua
<C4NoC> :]]
<vubuntor486> ?
<vubuntor486> minh k hieu
<vubuntor486> laptop co do phan giai 1280x800
<vubuntor486> nhug o ubuntu toan la 1600x1200
<vubuntor486> da google va lam theo huong dan nhug deu k duoc
<Stanley00> vubuntor486: kể cả sửa file xorg.conf?
<vubuntor486> van de la chay recovery cung bi loi
<vubuntor486> k nhin thay chu gi
<vubuntor486> chi nhin thay vai chu thoi
<vubuntor486> man hinh bi phong rat to
<vubuntor486> thay co bao loi gi do nhug la xorg.conf.d gi do
<Stanley00> vubuntor486: sao lạ vậy? recovery mode đâu có load driver gì đâu mà vẫn bị ta
<vubuntor486> minh moi dung linux lan dau
<vubuntor486> minh k biet
<vubuntor486> minh moi chuyen qua dung thu linux xem the nao
<Stanley00> vubuntor486: nghĩa là bạn chưa sửa được file xorg.conf?
<vubuntor486> uh
<Stanley00> vubuntor486: vậy tìm cách sửa nó đi
<vubuntor486> boi vi k nhin thay dc gi ca
<vubuntor486> man hinh to lam
<C4NoC> vubuntor486, nếu muốn xài linux, thì có thể cài máy ảo trước
<C4NoC> tập xài xem thế nào
<C4NoC> quen hẳn rồi, thì chuyển qua
<C4NoC> chứ gặp mấy cái lỗi đó, ngồi chỉ ko biết chừng nào mới xong
<vubuntor486> may cua minh co benh la cu cai ban 11 thi k van de gi
<vubuntor486> nhug chay nang qua
<vubuntor486> ve may ban cu thi bi loi man hinh
<Stanley00> vubuntor486: ban co the dung liveUSB de sua
<vubuntor486> thi minh dung liveusb truoc ma
<Stanley00> hoac thu boot voi option la nomodeset
<C4NoC> vubuntor486, xài lubuntu cho nhẹ
<vubuntor486> chay linux tren usb da dinh roi
<C4NoC> ai bảo xài ubuntu chi
<vubuntor486> hic
<vubuntor486> dau tien la chay mint
<vubuntor486> thay loi chuyen qua lubuntu cung loi
<C4NoC> lubuntu mấy mà lỗi
<vubuntor486> chuyen qua ubuntu cung loi
<C4NoC> sao bảo bản 11 ko lỗi?
<vubuntor486> cu duoi ban 11 la loi
<vubuntor486> chay ban 11 thi k loi
<vubuntor486> nhug ma chay no cu do do the nao ay
<vubuntor486> k nhanh nhu may ban cu
<C4NoC> vậy thì lấy bản 11 lubuntu về xài
<C4NoC> muốn nhanh, thì cứ cài lubuntu
<C4NoC> rồi đổi sang mấy giao diện nhẹ
<C4NoC> nhÆ° openbox , pekwm
<vubuntor486> minh moi xai linux lan dau
<vubuntor486> k hieu ro lam
<vubuntor486> dau tien cai hacao thi ngon lanh
<vubuntor486> k co van de gi
<vubuntor486> nhug khi cai phan mem thi loi lung tug
<vubuntor486> google moi biet k con dc ai ho tro nua
<C4NoC> cứ làm thế kia đi
<vubuntor486> moi chuyen qua may cai kia
<C4NoC> chừng nào khá rồi
<C4NoC> tự biết sửa
<vubuntor486> nao ngo bi noi man hinh
<C4NoC> nhiều vấn đề lắm
<C4NoC> đụng đến driver là mệt
<C4NoC> vubuntor486, túm lại, là giờ cài lubuntu 11
<C4NoC> vubuntor486, cài vào chạy nhẹ hơn usb
<C4NoC> vubuntor486, nghiên cứu từ từ, rồi đổi qua giao diện nhẹ hơn
<vubuntor486> co le phai vay thoi
<vubuntor486> dinh tan dung cai may cu de dung linux xem the nao
<vubuntor486> vay ma cug met that
<Stanley00> vubuntor486: bạn nghiên cứu thử nomodeset xem có sửa được cái lỗi đó không? không thì tìm cách sửa cái file xorg.conf đi rồi tính tiếp. Good luck!
<C4NoC> vubuntor486, máy cũ, thì xài CLI
<C4NoC> vubuntor486, ko phải cứ linux là nhẹ, quan trọng là phải biết cách làm nó nhẹ
<vubuntor486> minh k biet monodeset la gi
<vubuntor486> minh toan dung xp
<vubuntor486> gio muon dung qua linux xem the nao thoi
<vubuntor486> co hop k
<vubuntor486> hic
<vubuntor486> chu co biet gi dau
<C4NoC> nói nhiều qusa
<C4NoC> cài đi, xài rồi biết
<Stanley00> vubuntor486: vì vậy nên mình mới nói "nghiên cứu", cái đó trên mạng có cả đống
<vubuntor024> minh cai cai synaptic luc configure thi no bao cai nay configuration:error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool
<C4NoC> :-/
<vubuntor024> cho minh hoi giai quyet the nao
<vubuntor024> minh lam hoai khong dc
<C4NoC> cài synaptic?
<C4NoC> là cái gì?
<vubuntor024> uhm
<vubuntor024> lap cua minh khong ket noi internet dc
<vubuntor024> ji` card wifi roi
<vubuntor024> minh tai ve cai offline
<C4NoC> sao ko lên net dc
<vubuntor024> vi` card wifi la ACT
<vubuntor024> minh khong co driver
<C4NoC> còn wired?
<vubuntor024> wired la ji` nhi?
<C4NoC> dây mạng
<vubuntor024> ah`...
<vubuntor024> ben hang xom' :(
<vubuntor024> wan cafe
<vubuntor024> ...
<C4NoC> thế ráng kiếm chỗ nào có dây mà cài
<C4NoC> ko có mạng thì khỏi làm gì hết
<vubuntor024> uhm
<vubuntor024> cam on ban
<vubuntor328> ai giup minh chut
<vubuntor328> may tinh cua minh dung HD4670
<vubuntor328> cai ban 11.10 bi loi
<n2i> .g HD4670
<bkphenny> n2i: http://www.amd.com/us/products/desktop/graphics/ati-radeon-hd-4000/hd-4600/Pages/ati-radeon-hd-4600-overview.aspx
<bksupybot> Title: ATI Radeon™ HD 4600 Series Overview (at www.amd.com)
<n2i> nói rõ hơn đi cậu, có thể mọi người sẽ giúp!
 * n2i chưa bao giờ có cái card mà nắn bóp cả :(
<vubuntor328> minh ko cai dc driver cho HD4670
<Stanley00> vubuntor328: bạn cài bằng cách nào?
<vubuntor328> minh dung Hardware Driver
<Stanley00> ý bạn là Addition Driver? nó có báo lỗi gì không mà ban nói nó cài không được?
<afterlastangel> zj3t|invi:
<afterlastangel> :D
<afterlastangel> PHP function mà có @ ở đầu dùng để làm gì vậy mọi người
<afterlastangel> ???
<vubuntor066> hỏi cách chỉnh hiệu ứng mờ cho cửa sổ trên ubuntu 11.10
<n2i> Compiz Setting >> Opacity: Mò trong đó đi!
 * n2i đoán vậy :3
#ubuntu-vn 2011-11-05
<vubuntor849> cach go tieng viet trong ubuntu 11.04
<Stanley00> !ibus-unikey | vubuntor849
<ubot2> vubuntor849: Ibus-unikey là phần mở rộng cho ibus để gõ tiếng việt một cách linh hoạt. Chi tiết về cài đặt và cấu hình cho ibus(-unikey) xem tại: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<bksupybot> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor265> Hi all
<Stanley00> !hi | vubuntor265
<ubot2> vubuntor265: Chào bạn!
<vubuntor265> minh vua moi cai stardic tren ubuntu tren 11.10
<vubuntor265> nhung chua co cap nhan duoc ban anh-viet cung nhu nguoc lai
<vubuntor265> ban co the cho minh cai pugin do duoc ko
<vubuntor265> voi lai minh hoi them 1 cau nua
<vubuntor265> Minh co duoc 1 ai tren http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Ubuntu-VN_Repository
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu-VN Repository – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<Stanley00> vubuntor265: à, cái từ điển đó, bạn phải cài bằng miror của ubuntu-vn hoặc virror á
<vubuntor265> vay cho minh hoi
<vubuntor265> khi minh da  cap nhap roi
<vubuntor265> lam sao su dung duoc source cua ubuntu-vn vay ban
<vubuntor265> hay la danh lenh sudo apt-get update
<Stanley00> vubuntor265: bạn đã thêm source đó vào source.list hay gì gì đó chưa?
<vubuntor265> :D
<vubuntor265> phai vao file add duong link cua source vao nua ha ban
<Stanley00> à
<Stanley00> cái trang bạn đưa chỉ rõ lắm rồi mà
<vubuntor265> hix
<vubuntor265> minh dang dung 11.10
<vubuntor265> thi lam dung 2 buoc dau dung ko
<Stanley00> uhm
<vubuntor265> co can reset lai khong ban
<Stanley00> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-vn/ppa và sudo apt-get update
<vubuntor265> umh
<vubuntor265> minh da danh 2 lenh do roi
<vubuntor265> bay h lam sao cap nhan duoc cac app trong do day
<vubuntor265> su dung. :|
<vubuntor265> lam sao su dung. :|
<Stanley00> vậy là đã cập nhật rồi
<vubuntor265> co can restart lai ko ban
<Stanley00> giờ chỉ cần cài mấy cái từ điển vô là xong thôi
<vubuntor265> hix
<vubuntor265> sudo apt-get xxx.xxx.xxx
<vubuntor265> dung ko
<vubuntor265> xxx.xxx.xxx la coi tren source cua trang hio nay
<Stanley00> ?
<Stanley00> bạn copy paste đi cho nó khỏe
<vubuntor265> no bao la invalid
<vubuntor265> :|
<vubuntor265> boi vay minh moi hoi' :|
<vubuntor265> sudo apt-get ovdp-vietnamese-english-stardict
<vubuntor265> Invalid operation ovdp-vietnamese-english-stardict
<Stanley00> haiz, dùng software center mà cài đi bạn
<vubuntor265> vay moi bo tay
<vubuntor265> a
<vubuntor265> minh cai bang soft center
<vubuntor265> nhung cai xong
<vubuntor265> no chi co cai vo~
<vubuntor265> minh phai add them anh-viet hoac viet-anh hoac anh-han ....
<Stanley00> cài lúc nào?
<vubuntor265> 14.10
<vubuntor265> minh cai ubuntu 11.10 vao ngay 14.10
<vubuntor265> sau 1 hom no phat hanh final
<Stanley00> haiz, giờ mở software center lên, kiếm cái gói ovdp là có à
<vubuntor265> umh
<vubuntor265> de minh thu xem
<vubuntor265> minh go stardic
<vubuntor265> nen chac chi can duoc cai vo~
<vubuntor265> oi ca dong'
<vubuntor265> :D
<vubuntor265> minh thay zoi
<vubuntor265> haha
<vubuntor265> a
<vubuntor265> cho minh hoi them 1 vai thu nua duoc khong
<vubuntor265> minh cung moi tap toe xai ubuntu thoi, xai 10.10 den h
<vubuntor265> nhung cung khong ranh lam
<vubuntor265> tai lau lau co time ranh mio xai
<vubuntor265> minh co 1 so phan mem tren win
<vubuntor265> sau khi dung wine de cai thi no okia
<vubuntor265> nhung kho noi la ko bit phai carck sao het
<vubuntor265> tim du moi cach nhung deu bo tay
<Stanley00> bạn cần dùng những phần mềm gì thế?
<vubuntor265> vd minh muon cai cai VCE. va ban crack cua no
<vubuntor265> virtual cetificate exame
<Stanley00> máy bạn có window không?
<vubuntor265> a coa
<vubuntor265> minh chay song song 7 voi 11.10
<Stanley00> vậy thì cài nó trên win đi, cài bên Ubuntu làm gì?
<vubuntor265> =))
<Stanley00> khuyên chân thành đấy.
<vubuntor265> vay moi lan muon xai no thi minh phai out ubuntu roi vao win a :|
<Stanley00> "lau lau co time ranh mio xai" => bạn cũng đâu có dùng Ubuntu thường đâu mà lo
<Stanley00> :))
<vubuntor265> ssac
<vubuntor265> y minh la muon chuyen dan het sang xai ubuntu cho quen
<vubuntor265> minh da lam cung duoc kha kha roi
<Stanley00> thật sự thì đem mấy cái crack đó qua Ubuntu chả hay ho gì cả
<Stanley00> mà tại sao bạn lại không crack được?
<vubuntor265> minh khong biet phai chep cai file carck do vao dau
<vubuntor265> thu 2 chay cai file carck do nhu the nao
<vubuntor265> neu no la file de chep de` (ko can thuc thi thi no co hieu tren ubuntu ko?)
<vubuntor265> v.v. crack muon nghi`n van trang. ma
<vubuntor265> minh thi cung moi tap toe thoi
<Stanley00> Ổ C: wine nằm tại ~/.wine/...
<vubuntor265> cai gi cung 1 it roi tu tu mo`
<Stanley00> bạn tìm trong đó á
<vubuntor265> a
<vubuntor265> y minh la
<vubuntor265> sau khi cai wine song
<vubuntor265> thi no se nam trong usr/share/wine
<vubuntor265> dung vay khong ban.
<vubuntor265> va minh chi can chep crack va thuc thi trong do'
<vubuntor265> nhung khong duoc. :D
<Stanley00> wine nằm đâu thì mình không biết
<Stanley00> chỉ biết mấy cái như vce thường thì sẽ cài vô ổ C:, nằm trong ~/.wine
<vubuntor265> minh dang dung ubuntu ma ban
<Stanley00> nautilus ~/.wine/drive_c đi rồi tính tiếp
<vubuntor265> hinh nhu lenh nay dung map o dia dung ko ban
<vubuntor265> minh chua hieu ro lam
<Stanley00> làm trống đầu óc và từ từ đọc lại mấy câu của mình chắc bạn sẽ hiểu thôi
<vubuntor265> Ổ C: wine nằm tại ~/.wine/...
<Stanley00> yep, chính xác là ~/.wine/drive_c/
<vubuntor265> :D
<vubuntor265> hihih
<vubuntor265> van chua tim thay
<vubuntor265> va thuc su cung khong nautilus duoc lun
<vubuntor265> :|
<Stanley00> vubuntor265: nó báo sao mà không được?
<vubuntor265> could not registry  applications
<vubuntor265> cai cau nay sao giong la chua cai :D
<Stanley00> cái nào báo câu đó thế?
<vubuntor265> Could not register the application: Timeout was reached
<vubuntor265> nautilus ~/.wine
<Stanley00> cho /me xem ouput lệnh "which wine" và "ls -l ~/.wine" xem
<vubuntor265> ls: cannot access /root/.wine: No such file or directory
<Stanley00> oh! bạn đang xài root à? :-O
<vubuntor265> umh
<Stanley00> để làm gì?
<vubuntor265> hoi nay no khong cho nen minh chon root
<vubuntor265> minh vao /root de search wine
<vubuntor265> :|
<Stanley00> hic, lại sn rồi, thế bạn dùng account nào để cài VCE thế?
<vubuntor265> a
<vubuntor265> thay roi
<vubuntor265> drwxrwxr-x 2 tunguyen tunguyen   4096 2011-10-28 11:58 dosdevices drwxrwxr-x 5 tunguyen tunguyen   4096 2011-10-26 22:47 drive_c -rw-rw-r-- 1 tunguyen tunguyen 781158 2011-11-05 11:13 system.reg -rw-rw-r-- 1 tunguyen tunguyen   2207 2011-10-26 22:48 userdef.reg -rw-rw-r-- 1 tunguyen tunguyen  47651 2011-11-05 11:13 user.reg
<vubuntor265> which wine (usr/bin/wine)
<Stanley00> .zZ :-ss
<vubuntor976> hey
<vubuntor265> sao vay ban
<Stanley00> vubuntor976: yo!
<vubuntor265> minh thay duoc muc win roi
<vubuntor265> wine roi
<vubuntor265> nhung ma ...
<vubuntor976> minh cai ubuntu 11.10  download o ubuntu.com/download nhung ve khogn co gnome 3
<Stanley00> vubuntor976: dĩ nhiên, Ubuntu dùng Unity mà
<vubuntor975> xin cho hỏi: Mình vào sofware resources không được. Bác nào biết giúp mình với ? ! mình đang dùng Ubuntu 11.04
<vubuntor265> ban tra loi ban kia duoc di :D
<vubuntor265> de minh thu mo ti xiu nua xem
<vubuntor881> cho minh hoi de cai driver may Scan Fujitsu fi-6125 tren HDH Ubuntu 10.04 phai lam sao?
<vubuntor976> gio minh dung virtual box chay cung voi windown7 minh lua chon instanll o dong dau tien gio no dang chay. van chua xong. Chay nhieu thu linh tinh wa. Minh muon dung thu truoc khi cai
<Tux|Ubuntu> muồn cài ubuntu
<Tux|Ubuntu> phải format HDD
<Tux|Ubuntu> =)
 * Tux|Ubuntu toàn format 
<Stanley00> vubuntor975: ý bạn là software source?  thử chạy lệnh software-properties-gtk  xem có lỗi gì không?
 * Stanley00 cũng toàn format :))
<vubuntor975>  xin cho hỏi: Mình vào sofware resources không được. Bác nào biết giúp mình với ? ! mình đang dùng Ubuntu 11.04
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor975: không vào được là đúng rồi
<Lokiheero> dau
<Tux|Ubuntu> làm gì có cái đấy mà vào
<Lokiheero> co gi ma nhin
 * Tux|Ubuntu đạp Lokiheero
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor975: nhấn Windows gõ Software Sources
<vubuntor912> hello all
<vubuntor912> bạn nào có thể giúp tôi vụ này được không? Tôi có làm 1 cái USB cài đặt ubuntu 11.04 nhưng khi vào cài đặt thì nó hiện chữ ubuntu rồi đứng im luôn, trong khi nếu cài bản 11.10 thì ok
<Stanley00> vubuntor912: có thể lỗi file iso, bạn đã check sum kỹ chưa
<Stanley00> mà 11.04 và 11.10 đâu khác nhau đâu, sao không cài 11.10 luôn đi bạn?
<vubuntor912> cám ơn các bạn, phát hiện ra lỗi rồi, đang để ổ cứng ở chế độ AHCI :(
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor912: đó chắc chắn không phải lỗi
<Tux|Ubuntu> :D
<Tux|Ubuntu> ổ cứng AHCI hay IDE
<Tux|Ubuntu> thì ubuntu cũng cài được
<Tux|Ubuntu> đây không phải windows mà bị lỗi kiểu đấy
<Tux|Ubuntu> thậm chí đang chạy ổ cứng IDE chuyển sang AHCI
<Tux|Ubuntu> windows ói ngay
<Tux|Ubuntu> nhưng ubuntu thì ngon lành phà phà chạy
<root89> hi
<root89> a chi nao co tai lieu lap trinh shell hay ko
<root89> cho e xin it
<Lokiheero> có
<Lokiheero> .g opensure docs
<bkphenny> Lokiheero: http://en.opensuse.org/Portal:Documentation
<bksupybot> Title: Portal:Documentation - openSUSE (at en.opensuse.org)
<Lokiheero> root89: http://doc.opensuse.org/products/opensuse/openSUSE/opensuse-reference/index.html
<bksupybot> Title: Reference (at doc.opensuse.org)
<root89> cam on nhieu nha
<vubuntor404> cho minh hoi
<vubuntor404> muon giam het may cai hieu ung tren ubuntu lam nhu the nao
<vubuntor404> may minh cau hinh hoi yeu
<Stanley00> vubuntor404: bạn dùng Ubuntu bản nào?
<vubuntor404> 11.10
<Stanley00> vubuntor404: chuyển sang unity 2d chắc sẽ ổn
<Stanley00> chọn lúc đăng nhập ấy
<vubuntor404> lan nhu the nao ban?
<vubuntor404> uhm
<Stanley00> nếu vẫn không được, thì nên cài lubuntu cho nó nhẹ
<vubuntor404> cac phien ban dau khac ji dau ha ban?
<Stanley00> chỉ khác nhau giao diện thôi
<vubuntor404> uhm
<vubuntor404> vay tai ban lubuntu tren site cua ubuntu luon ha ban?
<Stanley00> .g lubuntu download
<bkphenny> Stanley00: http://linux.softpedia.com/get/System/Operating-Systems/Linux-Distributions/Lubuntu-50492.shtml
<bksupybot> Title: Download Lubuntu 11.04 for Linux - A Ubuntu derivative with the LXDE desktop - Softpedia (at linux.softpedia.com)
<vubuntor404> minh co the cai l ubuntu nhu la` repair dc khong hay la` phai xoa het ver cu~, tai minh ngai down voi update may cai soft wa
<vubuntor404> minh co the cai l ubuntu nhu la` repair dc khong hay la` phai xoa het ver cu~, tai minh ngai down voi update may cai soft wa
<Stanley001> sao bạn không thử với ubity 2d trước nhỉ?
<vubuntor404> uhm
<vubuntor404> tai vi minh sap ve we
<vubuntor404> khong co net
<vubuntor404> nen hoi luon
<vubuntor404> uh
<vubuntor404> de minh thu
<vubuntor404> thanks ban nhieu
<CoconutCrab> wut?
<vubuntor123> help, mình cài gnome-shell trên oneiric và b? tình tr?ng nh? link http://i.imgur.com/bpxiO.png
<n2i> vubuntor123: xài xchat hay sao mà lỗi font tè le zị?
<vubuntor123> n2i: ?ang test m?y cái web client, th? coi có cái nào hay hay không
<Stanley00> oops, vẫn ứ đọc được, n2i xem cái hình rồi giúp với, vubuntor123 là /me á :D
<n2i> Đoán thế, thấy 2 cái 00 :|
 * n2i chưa biết mặt gnome3 nó thế nào luôn :3
<Stanley00> n2i mắt tinh gớm nhỉ :))
<n2i> chưa cận mà ;))
<n2i> Con chuột xấu vậy :P
<Stanley00> cài thêm có khoảng 50M, mà lỗi tùm lum, chán thật...
<n2i> Bộ nó bị lỗi font hử?
<n2i> cài vài trăm KB có khi cũng lỗi nữa là ;)
<Stanley00> bị lỗi cái thanh pannel ở trên luôn, nó gần như là không thấy gì hết, mấy chỗ khác thì OK,
<Stanley00> chỉ mỗi chỗ cái thanh đó bị :-ss
<n2i> lên #ubuntu hỏi thử xem.
<Stanley00> n2i: hmm, bên đó à? chắc để tối tối tí, lúc đó bên đó mới có mấy sn :D
 * n2i chẳng căn giờ nữa, hứng là hỏi :3
<Stanley00> =))
<GeekComp> fsck CoconutCrab
<ubuntu_fanboy> nè mọi người thuật ngữ lenses trong ubuntu nghĩa là gì vậy?
<Stanley00> ubuntu_fanboy: là cái thấu kính, "soi" mọi thứ với unity ấy mà :D
<ubuntu_fanboy> hic cảm ơn mình coi định nghĩa ở đây https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/Lenses
<bksupybot> Title: Unity/Lenses - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<Stanley00> ubuntu_fanboy: và post câu hỏi ở nhiều nơi thì không tốt chút nào cả đâu ;)
<ubuntu_fanboy> :P
<ubuntu_fanboy> thấy nó cũng giống chuyên mục thôi
<Stanley00> ubuntu_fanboy: /me chỉ góp ý thế thôi...
<vubuntor783> các bác cho e hỏi xí
<n2i> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor783> cái ibus của e bị lỗi khi gõ trên ubuntu 11.10 hồi trước 11.04 không bị
<n2i> more info
<vubuntor783> e phải gõ vào gedit rồi paste ra cho các bác xem
<n2i> cực vậy
<n2i> thế đang xài trình chat gì?
<vubuntor783> gõ vào edit ok vào pidig chat gõ chữ ví dụ gõ chữ vợ thì khi ấn enter nó lên chữ v ấn enter nó lên tiếp chữ ợ
<n2i> nếu mà gõ trên gedit được thì không có lý gì lại ko gõ trên các app khác được :-/
<n2i> vợ ;)
<vubuntor783> em không biết ngay cả khung chát của forum nó cũng bị lỗi:((
<n2i> nhắc đến vợ là nó sợ :P
<vubuntor783> hix nó sợ thì lại khỏe rồi :((
<vubuntor783> giờ chỉnh sao bác
 * n2i đang hình dung nó thế nào
<vubuntor783> à.hihi
<vubuntor783> tức là chát mà gõ chữ ngủ ấn enter nó hiên lên khúc chát là chữ n bên dưới ô gõ còn lại chữ gủ ấn enter tiếp nó lên chữ gủ
<n2i> nghĩa là thế này?
<n2i> n
<n2i> gủ
<lmq2401> nhan Ctrl
<n2i> :-./
<lmq2401> nhan control de hoan tat viec go chu
<ubuntu_fanboy> bạn gõ bình thường hết chữ luôn cần gì phải enter
<ubuntu_fanboy> có thể bạn tùy chỉnh trong ibus rồi đấy
<vubuntor783> vâng e gõ hết chữ ngủ rồi ấn enter nhưng nó chỉ lên chữ n còn chữ gủ không thèm lên khung chát
<ubuntu_fanboy> va
<ubuntu_fanboy> ngủ
<vubuntor783> à cái ibus này nó mới có cái next input method là phương thức nhập gì đó?
<ubuntu_fanboy> bạn kiểm tra trong ibus xem dòng embeb gì đó có check ko
<lmq2401> vubuntor783: phuowng thusc nhaajp kees tieep
<vubuntor783> vâng cái đó e tạo short cho nó giống là shift+ctrl
<vubuntor783> không biết gị gì nhỉ/
<vubuntor783> đang chát với người yêu
<vubuntor783> bực quá
<vubuntor783> :((
<vubuntor783> à nhân tiện hỏi các bác ubuntu cài được trên ổ cứng định dạng GPT các bác nhỉ?
<vubuntor783> với lại có phần mềm nào mà copy được nhạc từ ipod ra máy tính trong ubuntu không các bác?Cái banshee thì chỉ có 1 chiều thôi thì phải
<n2i> GPT? /me cổ hủ quá :3
<vubuntor783> ?
<vubuntor783> ui
<vubuntor783> sao cổ hủ hả bác?
<n2i> vẫn chưa hình dung được bệnh ibus ở trên là thế nào
 * n2i nói là /me cổ hủ :3
<lmq2401> n2i: casi vaasn ddeef ddos laf do chuwsc nawng preedit cuar ibus-unikey
<n2i> nếu thế thì /me có thấy khổ sở gì đâu :3
<vubuntor783> hix là thế này nói cho bác n2i rõ hihi giả sử e gõ ở khung chát chữ n2i nhé gõ xong e ấn enter bình thường nó sẽ hiện chữ n2i lên ô chát là chữ n2i nhưng giờ nó chỉ hiện lên chữ n ở ô gõ còn lại chữ 2i phải ấn enter lần nữa nó hiện lên chữ 2i vậy là đang lẽ nó hiện lên chữ n2i đầy đủ thì lại hiện lên 2 dòng là chữ n và chữ 2
<n2i> thấy mấy bác font Ubuntu hiện tiếng Việt ổn cả, sao của /me nó lởm thế nhỉ :(
<vubuntor783> vâng
<n2i> vubuntor783: đánh xong rồi cách một nhát sau đó enter thử xem?
<n2i> hơi cực nhỉ :3
<vubuntor783> hồi ubuntu 10.04 10.10 11.04 bình thường lên 11.10 nó tửng thế k biết:((
<vubuntor783> vâng
<n2i> ôi, sao ibus của mình đẹp thế :3
<lmq2401> vubuntor783: gox theo kieeru Telex hay VNI ?
<vubuntor783> telex
<vubuntor783> ặc
 * lmq2401 cuxng vuawf cafi ddawjt barn 11.10, chuaw cafi xong ibus-unikey neen chuaw bieest cos gaajp vaasn ddeef nafy khoong
<vubuntor783> hình như gõ thêm dấu khoản trắng lại được
<lmq2401> vubuntor783: vaajy laf do chuwsc nawng preedit roofi
<vubuntor783> là sao bác?
<lmq2401> vubuntor783: cos phari laf chuwx nafo bij gajch duowsi thif khi Enter nos sex chuawf chuwx ddos laij?
<n2i> là sống chung với lũ thôi :)
<n2i> bb! Vui với ibus! =))
#ubuntu-vn 2011-11-06
<vubuntor900> hello
<vubuntor900> co ai o tren nay co the giup minh duoc ko?
<GeekComp> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
<n2i> GeekComp: MM = ?
<GeekComp> n2i: :s
<GeekComp> gì cơ?
<n2i> MM = ?
<GeekComp> MeiMei?
<GeekComp> ai biết, hỏi mấy bác Lokiheero, nobawk xem
<GeekComp> nghe nói liên quan đến C4NoC|away
<GeekComp> ;))
<n2i> "the MM icon" =? thím nghĩ đi đâu thế? Phởn từ đêm tới giờ chưa thôi à? ;))
<GeekComp> uhm
<GeekComp> tới hôm nay vẫn phởn
<GeekComp> chưa giải tỏa đi đâu đk
<n2i> Tức khí thì nó bồn chồn :3
<nobawk> :3
<vubuntor057> Lokiheero: ai xóa con NAS vậy ~X(
<Lokiheero> vubuntor057: hỏi trời để biết thêm chi tiết
<vubuntor854> Bạn giúp mình cài Ubuntu từ đĩa cứng với file ISO đi. CŨng muốn thử
<GeekComp> vubuntor854: chịu khó search đi bạn
<n2i> forum nói nhiều rồi mờ!
 * Lokiheero cũng ko biết cài
 * Lokiheero lăn qua lăn lại
<n2i> Gợi ý: grub with loopback
<GeekComp> vubuntor854: cài grub cho ổ cứng rùi cho đống menu.lst đâu đó vô
<GeekComp> đó
<vubuntor854> Không hiểu, bạn chỉ từ từ đi
<vubuntor854> Thôi, để mình tự tìm
<vubuntor854> bbyeeee
<vubuntor854> khó chịu gớm
<n2i> yeah!
<GeekComp> hay vãi
<GeekComp> khó chịu gớm
<n2i> Tiếc là chưa ném được viên gạch nào cho ra hồn
<GeekComp> mình đang khó chịu gặp thêm tên khó chịu :-s
<GeekComp> khó chịu mà đêk chịu khó
<GeekComp> :-sssss
<Stanley00> hahaha
<Stanley00> lại có nhân vật nguy hiểm :))
<vubuntor770> chào cả nhà, cho mình hỏi, máy mình cài win 7 và Ubuntu, bây h mình cài thêm BACKTRACK nữa có đc ko ? nó có bị xung đột gì với ubuntu ko ?
<n2i> được; không
<vubuntor770> sao bạn ?
<vubuntor770> có đc ko bạn
<n2i> cài vô tư
<n2i> không xung đột
<vubuntor770> ok
<vubuntor770> thanks bạn nhìu nha
<n2i> ^^
<n2i> Cài bao nhiêu cũng được, nhưng tội ổ cứng thôi
<vubuntor770> back track tầm 5gb là đủ rồi hà
 * tux|lion lại hacker
<vubuntor770> đừng nói vậy chứ bác TUX
<vubuntor770> cài để học thôi
<vubuntor770> đang làm pọect thầy kiu tìm hiểu nên mình cài thôi
 * n2i ôi! Các ông thầy! ;)
<n2i> vubuntor770: ubuntu xài cũng được mà! Cần gì thì cài vào!
<vubuntor770> ubuntu là đc
<n2i> yep
<vubuntor770> cái tool nó chạy ko đc
<n2i> why not?
<vubuntor770> mình boot backtrack từ usb thì sài ngon lành
<vubuntor770> nene muốn cài vô máy luôn
<n2i> mình nói là cần gì backtrack
<n2i> ubuntu cũng được rồi! ý mình là thế!
<vubuntor770> uhm
<vubuntor770> sr
<vubuntor770> mình hiểu nhầm ý bạn
<n2i> nhu cầu của cậu xài hết 1% các mớ thứ trong BT hem :P
<vubuntor770> chắc 0,5  hà
<n2i> 0.0x :3
<vubuntor763> mẹ nó xắp tới thời linux rồi mà thằng intel viết driver cho linux như cứt
<vubuntor763> bực mình vl mong thằng windows 8 ra lẹ lẹ hỗ trợ thằng arm nhanh cho rồi
<vubuntor763> cho thằng intel tự kỉ một mình
<Stanley00> gì đấy? nên dùng từ nhẹ nhàng chút bạn à
<vubuntor763> ừm ! sorry bực mình thằng intel
 * Stanley00 nhìn lên /topic mà buồn...
<Stanley00> trong này có ai làm cho intel không vậy ta?
<vubuntor763> thằng intel trong tương lai chắc bị lép với ARM rồi
<vubuntor763> hehe
<vubuntor763> linux nhà mình thì với ARM thì phà phà
<vubuntor763> windows với intel sụp đổ cho nó nhanh một chút
<vubuntor763> cho bà con cô bác nhờ :))
<Stanley00> cái này chắc chỉ trong mơ thôi bác à...
<Stanley00> IE như vậy mà mới chỉ xuống dưới 50% thị phần chút xíu thì biết bao giờ mới tới Window :))
<vubuntor763> ừm ! ước là như vậy !
<Stanley00> mình thì chẳng muốn thế.
<Stanley00> thôi, đi làm việc tiếp vậy...
 * Stanley00 lăn đi
 * tux|lion thấy intel viết drivers cũng tốt chán
<tux|lion> còn hơn cơ số hãng không push drivers vào main stream
<tux|lion> hoặc viết cực kì lởm như AMD
<tux|lion> vubuntor763: có khả năng thì fix hộ họ đi
<tux|lion> source code có đấy :)
<vubuntor763> ai chơi dota ko
<vubuntor763> chơi thắng hoài chán quá
<vubuntor763> room 61
<vubuntor763> "D
<vubuntor763> #vndota
<tux|lion> kid__: moá
<tux|lion> Chương trình dịch có kiểm tra giữa kì không ?
<tux|lion> sao mình bị 0 điểm quá trình nhở =)
<kid__> tux|lion: khoong
<kid__> điểm 0 nhiều như lá rừng
<tux|lion> kid__: không kiểm tra giữa kì
<tux|lion> không điểm danh
<tux|lion> mà sao /me bị 0 lolz
<kid__> điểm danh mà:D
<kid__> lớp bài tập á
<tux|lion> lolz
 * tux|lion không đi buổi bài tập nào :D
<kid__> thầy biểu ngay buổi đầu tiên mà
<kid__> đi học đầy đủ
<kid__> thì max là 7
<kid__> mà có 1 hôm trời mưa hay cái gì gì đó
<kid__> thầy double cho những ai đi sớm@@
<BookCrab> https://krautchan.net/files/1320585762002.jpg
<BookCrab> https://krautchan.net/files/1320585762001.jpg
<BookCrab> ops
<vubuntor551> uhm gan cai card co^?ng ACT
<vubuntor551> h no hien 2 cai luon khong biet cai nao`
<vubuntor551> muon disable 1 cai coi la` cai nao ma khong biet vao dau
<vubuntor551> cho minh hoi disable hardware nhu the nao
<C4NoC> xỉn roài
<C4NoC> card gì
<vubuntor551> card wifi buffalo cong ACT
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> cổng act?
<C4NoC> là cái gì
<n2i> bắt được sóng? nhưng ko kết nối được? :-/
<n2i> Vậy thì nghe có vẻ đâu phải là lỗi của phần cứng nhỉ
 * n2i hem biết cổng ACT
<vubuntor551> uhm.... minh chi muon disable 1 cai thui cai cai nut tat wifi hu roi`
<vubuntor551> song hoi yeu, bat lau nen minh khong biet bat song' = cai nao nua...
<n2i> có khi chỉ là do sóng yếu quá thôi
<n2i> disable một hardware? udev nhở? :3 disable một network interface? search thử xem :)
#ubuntu-vn 2012-10-29
<vubuntor218> .nick ubuntu
<minatu> Chào anh em
<minatu> Hôm nay có họp luật gì không các bác
<_Tux_> minatu: họp gì đâu
<_Tux_> cái đó thì viết rồi mọi người vote lấy ý kiến thôi
<minatu> Trên FB bảo là tối họp còn gì
<minatu> _Tux_ Æ¡i
<minatu> Có yahoo không cho mình với
<heroandtn3> tux_deptrai_khoaito
<heroandtn3> yahoo day
<_Tux_> minatu: lol, bảo họp đâu ta
<_Tux_> heroandtn3: bậy nào
<_Tux_> không đẹp trai lắm
<_Tux_> nhÆ°ng khoai to
<minatu> Mình add nha
<minatu> Thật không đấy
 * kid__ whois minatu 
<kid__> _Tux_: khoai minatu không bé đâu
<kid__> sướng nhá
 * _Tux_ hạnh phúc
<minatu> Khổ quá mấy anh
<Stanley00> hongphuc: nếu bạn có ý định vào đây thường xuyên, mình nghĩ bạn nên dùng một irc client đi cho tiện, không cần phải thông qua web đâu
<hongphuc> đăng nhập bằng ebuddy hả bản
<hongphuc> đăng nhập bằng ebuddy hả bạn
<Stanley00> hongphuc: bạn có thể dùng pidin, empathy, hoặc xchat...
<n0bawk> tung của à
<Stanley00> ??
<n0bawk> cái bạn minatu gì kìa, à hình như là nhựt
<hongphuc> áo bản 12.04 còn bán ko mọi người
<hongphuc> @@
<hongphuc67891> áo 12.04 còn ko nhỉ?
<hongphuc67891> :D
<_Tux_> hongphuc67891: hết rồi thì phải
<_Tux_> :D
<hongphuc67891> vậy áo 12.10 thì ssao?
<hongphuc67891> :D
<_Tux_> hongphuc67891: chưa làm
<hongphuc67891> cái này forum có xin đc cái nào ở ubuntu.com ko?
<hongphuc67891> :D
<_Tux_> hongphuc67891: cái đó chỉ dành cho local team
<hongphuc67891> vậy bên forum mình chỉ xem mẫu rồi in theo mẫu hả Tux
<_Tux_> hongphuc67891: không, 4rum tự làm mẫu và in
<hongphuc67891> hóng khi nào có áo đăng ký cái mới đc :D
<_Tux_> hongphuc67891: lúc nào có đợt
<_Tux_> thì trên 4rum và Fb đều có
<_Tux_> chú ý nghe ngóng là được
<vubuntor912> Các bạn cho mình hỏi ý nghĩa của lệnh create trong ubuntu
<vubuntor912> Mình cám ơn nhiều
<vubuntor912> Các bạn cho mình hỏi ý nghĩa câu lệnh mcreate trong ubuntu. Mình cám ơn nhiều
#ubuntu-vn 2012-10-30
<vubuntor136> alo
<vubuntor136> cho minh hoi co ai khong
<_Tux_> !ask | vubuntor136
<ubot2> vubuntor136: Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor136> dependency problems prevent configuration of skype:  skype depends on libqt4-dbus (>= 4:4.5.3); however:   Package libqt4-dbus is not installed.  skype depends on libqt4-network (>= 4:4.5.3); however:   Package libqt4-network is not installed.  skype depends on libqt4-xml (>= 4:4.5.3); however:   Package libqt4-xml is not installed.  skype depends on libqtcore4 (>= 4:4.6.1); however:   Package libqtcore4 is not installed.  skyp
<vubuntor136> minh` bi. loi~ nay` ma tim` hoai` tren mang
<vubuntor136> khong biet duong sua
<vubuntor136> co ai help minh ko
<vubuntor041> co ai khong
<vubuntor041> alo tong dai
<vubuntor041> co ai khong
<_Tux_> làm gì có ai
<vubuntor041> hi
<vubuntor041> ban oi minh hoi nay co voc cai testdisk
<vubuntor041> gio ubuntu khong khoi dong len duoc nua :(
<vubuntor041> no bao grub rescue
<vubuntor041> giup minh voi
<_Tux_> !fix grub2
<ubot2> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=6389&p=71352#p71352
<iSupyBot> Title: GRUB2 bằng tiếng Việt - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor041> mount khong duoc ban a
<vubuntor041> thi minh mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<vubuntor041> thi bao loi
<_Tux_> vubuntor041: chẹp
<vubuntor041> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1,        missing codepage or helper program, or other error        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try        dmesg | tail  or so
<_Tux_> sda1 là cái đại diện cho cái ổ cài ubuntu của bạn thôi
<_Tux_> tùy vào máy mà bạn thay cái đó bằng phân vùng của bạn
<vubuntor041> thi minh cai o /dev/sda1 ma
<_Tux_> vubuntor041: kiểm tra lại xem
<_Tux_> sudo fdisk -l
<_Tux_> check xem mấy cái phân vùng nó định dạng gì
<vubuntor041> day ban
<vubuntor041>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1   *           1        3943    31672116   83  Linux /dev/sda2            3944        4230     2305296   82  Linux swap / Solaris /dev/sda3            4231       17807   109057252+   7  HPFS/NTFS /dev/sda4           17808       30401   101161305    5  Extended /dev/sda5           17808       30401   101161273+  83  Linux
<_Tux_> !paste
<ubot2> Với nội dung dài hơn 4 dòng, xin mời copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com, điền tên, ấn nút paste, rồi gửi đường dẫn (link) vào đây
<_Tux_> mình sợ là bạn nghịch testdisk
<_Tux_> và có thể đã phá hỏng partition table
<vubuntor041> fdisk day http://paste.ubuntu.com/1317141/
<iSupyBot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor041> gio phai lam nhu the nao ban
<_Tux_> sda5 là gì ?
<_Tux_> và sda1 là gì?
<vubuntor041> sda1 la cho cai ubuntu
<vubuntor041> con sda5 la gi thi minh cung khong ro
<_Tux_> lol
<_Tux_> ổ cứng của bạn mà bạn nói thế thì ...
<vubuntor041> that ma
<vubuntor041> truoc khi nghic testdisk
<vubuntor041> thi cha co cai sda5 nao ca
<_Tux_> hơ
<_Tux_> vậy xác định đi :)
<_Tux_> vubuntor041: check thử mấy cái khác có mount được không
<n2i> Testdisk ko phai la do de choi ;)
<_Tux_> chú ý thử các loại filesystem xem
<_Tux_> n2i: chơi được chứ sao không
<_Tux_> đừng write gì là được
<_Tux_> :))
<vubuntor041> may cai khac mount duoc
<vubuntor041> chi co cai sda1 la khong dc
<vubuntor041> mount cai sda1 no bao loi ntn
<vubuntor041> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1317144/
<iSupyBot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor041> :(
<_Tux_> fsck nó đi coi
<_Tux_> vubuntor041: mà thêm mấy cái options đi
<_Tux_> đừng mount đơn thuần thế
<vubuntor041> minh moi dung cai disk utillity
<vubuntor041> de repair
<vubuntor041> gio mount lai thi no bao
<vubuntor041> mount: Stale NFS file handle
<_Tux_> vubuntor041: dùng fsck cơ mà?
<_Tux_> mà sao lại NFS
<_Tux_> ?
<vubuntor041> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ fsck fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2
<_Tux_> vubuntor041: thôi paste cái kiểu đó đi, dùng paste.ubuntu.com á
<vubuntor041> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ fsck fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2
<vubuntor041> sr
<vubuntor041> minh cu tuong shift enter duoc
<vubuntor041> fsck day ban http://paste.ubuntu.com/1317160/
<iSupyBot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<_Tux_> n2i: đỡ hội cái
<_Tux_> có tí việc
<_Tux_> vubuntor041: thôi
<_Tux_> mình nói thật
<_Tux_> là bạn chưa dùng linux bao giờ
<_Tux_> thì thôi
<_Tux_> cài lại ubuntu
<_Tux_> backup dữ liệu
<_Tux_> ở các phân vùng kia rồi phân vùng lại
<_Tux_> và cài lại đi
<_Tux_> chứ chưa có kĩ năng dùng linux thì không cứu nổi đâu!
<vubuntor041> huc
<n2i> ttp://paste.ubuntu.com/1317160/
<n2i> lol
<vubuntor041> gio lam sao day ban
 * n2i cung ko do~ noi! =))
<n2i> vubuntor041: format, chia laij phan vung, cai lai ubuntu
<n2i> va voc tiep
<n2i> :)
<vubuntor041> :-s
<n2i> chu gio co the noi "impossible"
<n2i> khi ma ban duong nhu van con so 0 doi voi viec su dung lenh :3
<vubuntor041> the minh moi di nho may ban chu :(
<_Tux_> vubuntor041: bọn mình cũng chả chắc đã làm được
<_Tux_> mà có khi còn làm ơn mắc oán
 * _Tux_ không đèo bòng đâu
<n2i> dua may qua day, de minh voc tan tay, minh moi dam chac =))
<n2i> gio huong dan cung kho khan
<n2i> vi ban chi co the lam may moc nt thi cung ko co nhieu thong tin de cung cap cho bon minh
<vubuntor041> a dc roi
<vubuntor041> may bac day em qua
<vubuntor317> có ai giúp mình cài jdk java ko?
<CoconutCrab> .g ubuntu jdk ubuntu-vn
<iPhenny> CoconutCrab: http://www.tipsinside.com/2012/08/how-to-install-java-in-ubuntu-linux/
<iSupyBot> Title: How to Install Java in Ubuntu [Linux] Tips Inside (at www.tipsinside.com)
<vubuntor317> i haved install  open jdk java7 run time, but when i check at java install web,  it answer not working
<CoconutCrab> .g oracle jdk ubuntu
<iPhenny> CoconutCrab: http://www.wikihow.com/Install-Oracle-Java-on-Ubuntu-Linux
<iSupyBot> Title: How to Install Oracle Java on Ubuntu Linux: 18 steps - wikiHow (at www.wikihow.com)
<pitlamgi> đông vui nhộn nhịp quá
<pitlamgi> :D
<pitlamgi> em chào buổi tối các Bác nhé
<pitlamgi> quit
<vubuntor094> i get error: ssh: connect to host localhost port 22: Connection refused
<NgoHuy|caycuoc> khóa cổng ròi bạn
<vubuntor094> how to config port or fix
<NgoHuy|caycuoc> config file shhd_config trước đi bạn
<NgoHuy|caycuoc> sau đó coi iptables có khóa không
<NgoHuy|caycuoc> thường nó sẽ mở công 22
<NgoHuy|caycuoc> sshd_config
<vubuntor094> ko thấy file sshd config
<vubuntor094> chỉ có file ssh config
<Tux|FAO> vubuntor094: cài ssh chưa =)
<vubuntor094> mình vào etc/ssh
<Tux|FAO> /etc/sshd_config
<vubuntor094> thì chỉ có 2 file
<Tux|FAO> /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<vubuntor094> ko có file /etc/sshd_config bạn
<vubuntor094> mình cài bằng synaptic
<NgoHuy|caycuoc> bạn cài cái tên gì
<NgoHuy|caycuoc> openssh-client ah
<Tux|FAO> vubuntor094: có cài openssh-server không?
<Tux|FAO> hay cài mỗi client?
<NgoHuy|caycuoc> cài lại bản openssh đi
<NgoHuy|caycuoc> :)
<NgoHuy|caycuoc> openssh-server ấy
<Tux|FAO> mà cứ netstat -tplnu | grep ":22"
<Tux|FAO> coi
<vubuntor094> có phải gỡ cái cũ ko bạn
<vubuntor094> mình mới biết xài ubuntu
<Tux|FAO> vậy động tới ssh làm gì nhỉ?
<Tux|FAO> bạn là system admin?
<NgoHuy|caycuoc> :|
<vubuntor094> không mình cài hadoop
<vubuntor094> phải qua bước này
<NgoHuy|caycuoc> rồi
<Tux|FAO> à há
<NgoHuy|caycuoc> bạn học thi Olimpic phải hem
<NgoHuy|caycuoc> trường nào
<NgoHuy|caycuoc> :)
<Tux|FAO> đồ án còn 1 tuần nữa hả
<Tux|FAO> =)
<NgoHuy|caycuoc> cái này thi olimpic 99% anh ơi
<Tux|FAO> eclipse/hadoop
<NgoHuy|caycuoc> :D
<Tux|FAO> NgoHuy|caycuoc: chắc hem
<vubuntor094> mình làm đồ án
<Tux|FAO> một chầu cafe
<vubuntor094> năm cuối
<Tux|FAO> vubuntor094: móa
<vubuntor094> ko biết gì linux
<Tux|FAO> nhanh thế
<NgoHuy|caycuoc> olimpic mã nguồn mở thi cái này anh ơi
<NgoHuy|caycuoc> :)
<Tux|FAO> mất một chầu cafe của mình
<Tux|FAO> NgoHuy|caycuoc: nhưng bạn kia là đồ án
 * Tux|FAO chưa kịp deal
<Tux|FAO> :(
<NgoHuy|caycuoc> không đúng rồi
<NgoHuy|caycuoc> nếu là đồ án
<NgoHuy|caycuoc> mà thôi
<NgoHuy|caycuoc> okay
<NgoHuy|caycuoc> đồ án
<NgoHuy|caycuoc> :)
<Tux|FAO> vubuntor094: không biết gì về linux
<Tux|FAO> mà chọn đồ án linux làm gì
<Tux|FAO> NgoHuy|caycuoc: bác này lên 4rum rồi
<Tux|FAO> =]]
<vubuntor094> ông thầy kêu phải cài đặt
<Tux|FAO> NgoHuy|caycuoc: chậm tí là chú mất anh chầu cafe
<NgoHuy|caycuoc> http://hadoop.apache.org/docs/r0.20.2/quickstart.html#Supported+Platforms
<iSupyBot> Title: Quick Start (at hadoop.apache.org)
<NgoHuy|caycuoc> :(
<NgoHuy|caycuoc> anh lên trang chủ hadoop có chỉ cài àm
<NgoHuy|caycuoc> :-s
<NgoHuy|caycuoc> okay anh _Tux_
<NgoHuy|caycuoc> một chầu
<NgoHuy|caycuoc> em nợ
<NgoHuy|caycuoc> mai mốt gặp em trả
<NgoHuy|caycuoc> :)
<NgoHuy|caycuoc> dạo này bị ám hay sao ấy
 * Tux|FAO đợi mòn kiếp
<NgoHuy|caycuoc> điên rồi anh ah
<NgoHuy|caycuoc> :(
<vubuntor094> nhà mình mạng chậm
<NgoHuy|caycuoc> ai biết được anh :)
<Tux|FAO> .g how to install hadoop ubuntu 12.04
<iPhenny> Tux|FAO: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/10295527/hadoop-single-node-cluster-on-ubuntu-12-04-lts
<iSupyBot> Title: Hadoop Single Node Cluster on Ubuntu 12.04 LTS - Stack Overflow (at stackoverflow.com)
<Tux|FAO> NgoHuy|caycuoc: làm gì mà kêu điên
<Tux|FAO> mà pm đi
<Tux|FAO> không ảnh hưởng các bạn
<NgoHuy|caycuoc> vâng
<vubuntor094> ui, tự nhiên dc, càng ngày càng thấy linux rắc rối
<vubuntor094> mình cài tiếp
<vubuntor094> có gì mấy bạn hướng dẫn giùm nha
<Tux|FAO> vubuntor094: vì bạn đang đến với linux
<Tux|FAO> theo một cách
<Tux|FAO> mà chính bạn cũng không muốn
<Tux|FAO> "đi tắt đón đầu"
<Tux|FAO> vô tội vạ :D
<Tux|FAO> và ông thầy bạn thì ếu biết nhìn SV mà giao việc
<vubuntor262> chao cac ban
<vubuntor262> cho toi biet co ai o viet nam khong
<Tux|FAO> không
<Tux|FAO> toàn người ở tây tàu
<vubuntor262> the ah
<vubuntor262> vay bon tau gio roi nhi
<vubuntor262> biet noi tieng viet co hjhjjh
<vubuntor262> ban oi
<vubuntor262> minh moi biet den ubuntu
<vubuntor262> lam sao de cai the
<vubuntor262> ?
<vubuntor262> cac ban  oi
<Tux|FAO> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<iSupyBot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor262> nhung minh ko dow dc
<vubuntor262> hom truoc qua pico thay ubuntu hay wa
<vubuntor262> hom nay tim hieu
<vubuntor262> hix
<vubuntor262> may ban danh cho may thap
<vubuntor262> hjhj
<vubuntor262> co ai o ha noi cai dc khong cai cho minh con sony vaio voi
<vubuntor262> doi co roi hong o minh co o 20g hjhj
<vubuntor262> con con dell minh dinh cai ubuntu nhung ban nao cao cao ti cac ban oi
#ubuntu-vn 2012-10-31
<vubuntor380> mấy bạn có cách nào ghi lên tập tin trong file system ,vd như file sysctl.conf trong etc, phải làm sao?
<kid_> dùng sudo?
<Stanley00> vubuntor380: "gksu gedit xxx"
<vubuntor380> mình thử sudo chmod cho nó quyền 777 rồi mở text editor lên paste vào ko dc
<Stanley00> thế báo lỗi gì?
<vubuntor380> ko báo lỗi, mà khi save ko dc, save as, replace cũng ko dc
<Tux|Passed> mô phật
<Stanley00> @@
<Tux|Passed> file config của hệ thống
<Tux|Passed> mà chmod 777
<Tux|Passed> sysadmin linux kiểu gì đây
<vubuntor380> mình tắt ipv6 trong file sysctl.conf
<vubuntor380> thêm 1 số dòng
<vubuntor380> nhưng nó ko cho save
<Tux|Passed> dùng sudo hoặc root
<vubuntor380> Stanley00 là ai, chỉ chính xác ghê, phải máy hay người vậy
 * Stanley00 thì /me chả thích cách đó tí nào... chán lắm mới HD cách đó
<Stanley00> haiz...
<Tux|Passed> vubuntor380: bot đấy
<Tux|Passed> =)
 * Tux|Passed cũng là bot
<Stanley00> Tux|Passed: thi xong rồi à? passed hay là passed away thế?
<Stanley00> =))
<Tux|Passed> Stanley00: passed thôi, có away đâu
<Tux|Passed> =]]
<vubuntor151> ai biet cai photoshop cho ubuntu chi em voi
<favadi> .tell
<favadi> iPhenny: help
<iPhenny> favadi: Hi, I'm a bot. Say ".commands" to me in private for a list of my commands, or see http://inamidst.com/phenny/ for more general details. My owner is _Tux_.
<iSupyBot> Title: phenny - The Python IRC Bot (at inamidst.com)
<favadi> iPhenny: .commands
<vubuntor238> Minh xin chào các bạn. Các bạn cho mình hỏi mình cài Hbase trên Ubuntu 12.4, để chạy được Hbase cần phải cài JDK6 và mình đã cài thành công. Trong tài liệu hướng dẫn tạo một bảng trong Hbase sá»­ dụng lệnh create  ' tên bảng'  và mình đã sá»­ dụng đúng lệnh trên.NhÆ°ng khổ nỗi trong Ubuntu không có lệnh đó (mình đã dùng lệnh man để tìm hiá»
<kid_> ẹc
<kid_> nửa đêm rồi mà vẫn hỏi@
<vubuntor238> Mình tìm không ra nên nhờ các bạn trợ giúp
 * kid_ không dùng cái kia nên hem biết
 * kid_ tưởng cài ở đâu thì cài nhưng cách dùng thì vẫn như nhau hết chứ
<vubuntor238> Mình đã dùng lênh man <><> để tìm những lệnh có chữ đầu là cr danh sách hiện ra không có lệnh create thế mới buồn bạn a
<vubuntor238> Đây là hướng dẫn của sách " hbase(main):002:0> create 'testtable', 'colfam1'" và đây là lệnh mình sử dụng quangdau@ubuntu:~/hbase-0.94.1$ create 'testtable','colfam1' No command 'create' found, did you mean:  Command 'mcreate' from package 'lustre-utils' (universe) create: command not found
<kid_> chờ tẹo nhé:D
<vubuntor238> Mình cám ơn bạn!
<kid_> vubuntor238: còn đó không
<kid_> http://books.google.com.vn/books?id=Ytbs4fLHDakC&pg=PA33&lpg=PA33&dq=hbase(main):002:0>+create+%27testtable%27,+%27colfam1%27%22&source=bl&ots=b-Ue5GV00z&sig=xvqbATCFCasn9l6Uxy211R_IUP0&hl=vi&sa=X&ei=PnCRUJWwF_GSiQeqxYHgAg&ved=0CCUQ6AEwAQ#v=onepage&q=hbase(main)%3A002%3A0>%20create%20%27testtable%27%2C%20%27colfam1%27%22&f=false
<iSupyBot> Title: HBase: The Definitive Guide - Lars George - Google Sách (at books.google.com.vn)
<kid_> bin/start-hbase.sh
<kid_> cái này bạn chưa chạy đúng không?
<kid_> vubuntor238:
<vubuntor238> Mình chạy đúng bạn a
<kid_> ~/hbase-0.94.1$ create 'testtable','colfam1'
<kid_> như này là chưa chạy lệnh shell kia rồi
<kid_> đây là bạn mới chui vô cái folder thôi
<kid_> chưa chạy
<kid_> cái link trên
<kid_> trang 32 đó
<kid_> đọc lại đi
<vubuntor238> Đây là lệnh mình đã dùng và màn hình hiển thị như sau quangdau@ubuntu:~/hbase-0.94.1$ ./bin/start-hbase.sh starting master, logging to /home/quangdau/hbase-0.94.1/bin/../logs/hbase-quangdau-master-ubuntu.out quangdau@ubuntu:~/hbase-0.94.1$
<vubuntor238> Vậy là thực hiện như hướng dẫn rồi chứ bạn
<kid_> còn cái bin/hbase shell nữa kìa
<kid_> bạn không thấy à?
<vubuntor238> Đây là sách hướng dẫn bạn nhé $ cd /usr/local/hbase-0.91.0-SNAPSHOT $ bin/start-hbase.sh starting master, logging to \ /usr/local/hbase-0.91.0-SNAPSHOT/bin/../logs/hbase-<username>-master-localhost.out
<kid_> gỡ thêm
<kid_> /bin/hbase shell
<kid_> * gõ
<kid_> đi
<vubuntor238> Đây là thông báo của máy bạn nhé quangdau@ubuntu:~$ /bin/hbase shell bash: /bin/hbase: No such file or directory quangdau@ubuntu:~$ cd\ > /bin/hbase shell bash: cd/bin/hbase: No such file or directory quangdau@ubuntu:~$
<vubuntor238> Và đây là mình gõ thêm /bin/hbase sau ~/hbase-0.94.1$ khi đó máy thông báo như sau
<vubuntor238> Usage: hbase <command> where <command> an option from one of these categories:  DBA TOOLS   shell            run the HBase shell   hbck             run the hbase 'fsck' tool   hlog             write-ahead-log analyzer   hfile            store file analyzer   zkcli            run the ZooKeeper shell  PROCESS MANAGEMENT   master           run an HBase HMaster node   regionserver     run an HBase HRegionServer node   zookeeper 
<kid_> vubuntor238: bin/hbase shell
 * kid_ đói và buồn ngủ:#
<vubuntor238> và đây là lỗi được thông báo quangdau@ubuntu:~/hbase-0.94.1$ bin/hbase shell Error: Could not find or load main class org.jruby.Main quangdau@ubuntu:~/hbase-0.94.1$
<vubuntor238> Mình rất cám ơn bạn.
<vubuntor238> Bạn cũng thức khuya nhỉ
<kid_> vẫn lỗi:/
<vubuntor238> Vẫn lỗi bạn ạ
<kid_> móa
<kid_> 1 phút mới load vào được google
<kid_> bạn chỉnh lại phần Path chưa?
<kid_> mà như trong cái sách hướng dẫn nó ghi khá chi tiết mà
<kid_> làm từng bước là được
<kid_> http://books.google.com.vn/books?id=Ytbs4fLHDakC&pg=PA33&lpg=PA33&dq=hbase(main):002:0>+create+%27testtable%27,+%27colfam1%27%22&source=bl&ots=b-Ue5GV00z&sig=xvqbATCFCasn9l6Uxy211R_IUP0&hl=vi&sa=X&ei=PnCRUJWwF_GSiQeqxYHgAg&ved=0CCUQ6AEwAQ#v=onepage&q=hbase(main)%3A002%3A0>%20create%20%27testtable%27%2C%20%27colfam1%27%22&f=false
<iSupyBot> Title: HBase: The Definitive Guide - Lars George - Google Sách (at books.google.com.vn)
<vubuntor238> Mình đã vào conf/ .... và chỉnh lại Java_Home rồi
<kid_> đọc lại phần quick guide đi
<kid_> xem thiếu gì không
 * kid_ đi nằm tẹo
<vubuntor238> Mình cám ơn bạn nhé. Chúc bạn ngủ ngon.
#ubuntu-vn 2012-11-01
<vubuntor543> làm sao để xóa thư mục có chứa file bên trong vậy các bạn
<vubuntor543> how to delete folder has subfiles
<NgoHuy|caycuoc> rm -rf
<vubuntor543> thanks
<vubuntor543> bạn biết cách chỉnh sửa file .bashrc trong user ko, giúp mình với
<NgoHuy|caycuoc> nano ~/.bashrc
<vubuntor543> save file dùng tổ hợp phím gì bạn
<NgoHuy|caycuoc> ctrl+o
<heroandtn3> gedit cho lành
<vubuntor543> gedit ko dc bạn ơi
<heroandtn3> $ gedit ~/.bashrc
<heroandtn3> bạn dùng distro nào?
<heroandtn3> nếu là ubuntu thì có sẵn gedit
<vubuntor543> mình dùng lệnh khác
<vubuntor543> gksu gedit
<vubuntor543> để thử xem dc ko
<heroandtn3> vubuntor543: bạn dùng distro nào?
<vubuntor543> 12.04
<vubuntor543> thanks
<vubuntor543> mình làm dc rùi
<_Tux_> cái gì cũng cho sudo vào được
<_Tux_> =))
<NgoHuy|caycuoc> sudo cái .bashrc là không dùng được đâu
<NgoHuy|caycuoc> =]]
<vubuntor543> mình vừa dùng bỏ thêm sudo vào dc mà
<heroandtn3> dùng sudo để tạo file thì ko dùng được
<heroandtn3> còn edit file thì vẫn dùng bình thường
<heroandtn3> permission ko đổi
<NgoHuy|caycuoc> :3
<NgoHuy|caycuoc> ý mình là thế đó
<vubuntor543> export JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun
<vubuntor543> chỉnh đường dẫn file java
<vubuntor543> mình cài open jdk
<vubuntor543> bằng sypatic
<vubuntor543> giờ chỉnh lại đường dẫn như thế nào vậy
<_Tux_> vubuntor543: ubuntu nó tự set rồi
<vubuntor543> có đến 3 folder trong /usr/lib/jvm/
<_Tux_> không phải chỉnh
<vubuntor543> không mình chỉnh cho cái khác
<vubuntor543> phần mềm khác
<vubuntor543> gồm java-1.5 , java7openjdk -common, java7openjdk -commoni386
<heroandtn3> thì thay java-6-sun
<heroandtn3> bằng 1 trong 3 folder đó xem được ko
<vubuntor383> lam on cho hoi
<vubuntor383> su dung ubuntu 11.1 cap nhat len 12.10 nhung bay gio vao khong duoc phai lam sao
<vubuntor383> su dung ubuntu 11.10 cap nhat len 12.10 nhung bay gio vao khong duoc phai lam sao
<vubuntor543> bạn nào đã cài java sun hướng dẫn mình cài với
<vubuntor383> kho that ko ai cuu minh voi
<vubuntor529> alo
<vubuntor763> nho giup loi trinh duyet firefox
<vubuntor342> giup khac phuc loi trinh duyet firefox
<_Tux_> vubuntor342: firefox bị làm sao hả bạn?
<vubuntor342> file:///home/phuc/Pictures/Screenshot%20from%202012-11-01%2013:43:20.png
<vubuntor342> chup lai hinh gui len nho giup
<vubuntor811> chao moi nguoi
<vubuntor811> tình hình là mình dùng usb 3g rất điên đầu
<vubuntor811> đã update usb switch
<_Tux_> vubuntor811: model loại nào bạn :D
<vubuntor811> cắm usb vào dùng được rồi
<vubuntor811> usb 3g mobifone x310
<vubuntor811> mình dùng loại đó
<vubuntor811> cắm vào
<vubuntor811> dùng được rồi
<vubuntor811> nhưng tắt máy đi ngủ
<vubuntor811> sáng hôm sau mở lại máy
<vubuntor811> cắm usb vào
<vubuntor811> & ko thấy gì cả
<vubuntor811> ko tự động kết nối
<vubuntor811> dù đã chỉnh auto connect
<vubuntor811> rút ra cắm vào cũng ko ăn thua
<vubuntor811> mình lấy usb khác
<vubuntor811> loại 7.2 của mobifone bình thường ấy
<vubuntor811> cắm vào
<vubuntor811> thì tự động kết nối
<vubuntor811> xong rút nó ra, cắm lại cái x310
<vubuntor811> thì lại tự nhận được
<vubuntor811> ai biết tình hình này là thế nào ko
<vubuntor811> chỉ mình với
<_Tux_> vubuntor811: bạn tắt hẳn máy
<_Tux_> hay suspend thôi
<vubuntor811> nhan vao bieu tuong phia tren ben phai desktop
<vubuntor811> co dong restart ben trai
<vubuntor811> ben phai co 2 dong thi phai
<vubuntor811> minh nhan vao shutdown ma
<_Tux_> vubuntor811: okie, mình hỏi cho chắc ấy mà
<vubuntor811> uh
<vubuntor811> ko sao
<vubuntor811> ban cu hoi
<_Tux_> restart lại hoàn toàn thì chắc không phải vấn đề giống mình
<vubuntor811> minh restart nhay sang window thi dung usb bt
<vubuntor811> vao edit connection
<_Tux_> vubuntor811: lúc nó không nhận kết nối
<_Tux_> bạn có nhận được cái ổ CD-ROM của nó bt không
<vubuntor811> ko
<_Tux_> cái ổ mà có driver ấy :D
<vubuntor811> ko
<_Tux_> vubuntor811: okie
<vubuntor811> mình cắm usb vào
<vubuntor811> usb sáng sáng nhấp nháy
<_Tux_> vậy là nó không nhận USB luôn
<_Tux_> :)
<_Tux_> (thi thoảng cũng bị vậy)
<vubuntor811> @@
<_Tux_> vubuntor811: lần sau có bị thế
<vubuntor811> vậy sao mình lấy usb 7.2 loại bt ấy
<_Tux_> bạn gõ dmesg > log.txt
<vubuntor811> cắm vào thì nó tự động nhận
<_Tux_> hoặc cứ cắm ra đợi một lúc chưa nhận
<_Tux_> lại rút ra
<_Tux_> vài lần
<vubuntor811> rồi rút ra cắm lại cái này vào thì dc nhỉ
<_Tux_> rồi gõ lệnh kia
<_Tux_> đưa log lên đây
<_Tux_> :D
<_Tux_> vubuntor811: nói chung là USB 3G theo mình thấy là nhận hơi chậm một chút
<_Tux_> nó connect đến USB
<_Tux_> dùng modem manager gửi lệnh AT
<_Tux_> nhiều khi quá trình này bị lỗi
<_Tux_> rút ra thử cổng USB khác
<_Tux_> hoặc đợi một lúc có khi lại được
<vubuntor811> đã thử các cổng rồi
<vubuntor811> mình để ý thấy
<vubuntor811> lần đầu cài usb thì pc mới hiện ổ cd của usb
<vubuntor811> còn lần sau kết nối thì ko hiện mà
<vubuntor811> dmesg > log.txt
<vubuntor811> gõ dòng này rồi gửi log đến đâu bạn
<_Tux_> vubuntor811: vẫn hiện đều mà :D
<_Tux_> vubuntor811: gặp ai ở đây thì gửi lên thôi
<_Tux_> nếu vẫn bị vậy
<_Tux_> vubuntor811: mà bạn dùng driver đi kèm USB của nó ?
<vubuntor811> ?
<vubuntor811> ?
<vubuntor811> lần đầu mình dùng usb ko dc
<vubuntor811> gõ get-modelswitch gì đó
<vubuntor811> ko nhớ rõ
<vubuntor811> xong là dùng được
<vubuntor811> có chỉnh trong edit connection nữa
<_Tux_> vubuntor811: tức là dùng driver của ubuntu luôn đúng không
<vubuntor811> uhm
<vubuntor811> ai biết về usb chỉ giáo dùm mình
<Tux|Searching> vubuntor811: cái vụ này có lẽ do modemmanager của ubuntu
<Tux|Searching> cũng có thể là bugs
<Tux|Searching> vubuntor811: nói chung mình cũng đã từng gặp
<Tux|Searching> và cũng chỉ hên xui để nó hoạt động lại
<Tux|Searching> :D
<vubuntor811> uhm
<vubuntor811> cam on nhe
<vubuntor344> Các bác cho em hỏi : em mới cài Ubuntu // Win7 thì bị mất cái boot loader của win7 thay vào đó là của Ubuntu,h em muốn lấy lại cái boot loader win7 thì làm thế nào?
<CoconutCrab> bỏ đĩa win 7 vào, recovery, fixboot, fixmbr
<vubuntor344> còn cách nào khác không bác?
<CoconutCrab> ko
<vubuntor344> thanks bác nhé
<vubuntor204> em khởi động openSuse 12.2 từ đĩa CD nhưng bị treo không thể vào được, vậy có cách nào khắc phục không ạ ? em dùng laptop HP G4 1050TU, em thử trên máy khác thì bình thường nhưng máy em thì bị lỗi !
<CoconutCrab> treo ở đâu?
<vubuntor204> treo ngay màn hình xanh có con tắc kè ạ !
<CoconutCrab> bấm esc xem
<CoconutCrab> dòng cuối là gì
<vubuntor204> bàn phím với chuột treo luôn ạ, em phải bấm nút nguồn thì mới tắt được !
<vubuntor204> màn hình trống trơn không có chữ gì hết ạ.
<CoconutCrab> thôi, thử ubuntu đi vây
<heroandtn3> thử cài trên máy ảo xem
<heroandtn3> nó có treo thì đỡ hại máy
<heroandtn3> rồi tìm cách sửa
<vubuntor204> máy ảo thì khởi động lên bình thường ạ
#ubuntu-vn 2012-11-02
<vubuntor408> cac bac cho e hoi e dang dung ubuntu 12.04 ngon bong dung tu hom qua ket noi mang cu bi chap chon 10 den 15 giay lai mat mang
<vubuntor408> nhung e dung win thi ko bi hien tuong nay
<vubuntor408> la sao nhi
<vubuntor408> e chay song song ca ubuntu va win xp
<tux|lion> vubuntor408: wifi ?
<tux|lion> broadcom chip ?
<NgoHuy> bạn dùng wifi mạng anfo và đang dung chip gì vậy :)
<vubuntor764> e muốn cài note pad ++ tren ubuntu 12.04 thỳ phải làm thế nào để cài đc vậy mấy ah
<CoconutCrab> dùng gedit đi
<vubuntor764> gedit thỳ cũng như note pad ++ hả a. nó có đủ tính năng như note pad ++ k a
<tux|lion> thích nhiều tính năng
<tux|lion> và nhanh
<tux|lion> crossplatform
<tux|lion> thì SublimeText 2
<tux|lion> vim
<tux|lion> hay emacs
<CoconutCrab> bạn cần dùng tính năng gì?
<vubuntor764> e muốn nó như note pad ++ thôi
<vubuntor764> thế là đủ rồi
<CoconutCrab> là?
<CoconutCrab> cần chức năng gì nói ra mới biết được chứ
<CoconutCrab> gõ chữ vào với save file thì chắc là có rồi
<CoconutCrab> load file ra nữa
<CoconutCrab> thế còn cần gì nữa? :-/
<tux|lion> chắc là view được code
<CoconutCrab> okay.png
<CoconutCrab> okay
<hongphuc> cài wine uống rượu là có thể xài đc notepad++
<tux|lion> lol
<NgoHuy> notepad++ còn thua xa cả gedit mà
<NgoHuy> :-s
 * CoconutCrab ưỡn ẹo
<C4NoC> :3
 * C4NoC trườn trườn
<hongphuc> @ngohuy sao thua xa dc?
<hongphuc> @@
<hongphuc> notepad nó hỗ trợ view cả đống ngôn ngữ
<hongphuc> @@
<hongphuc> check lỗi sương hơn cho người beginner
<hongphuc> @@
<tux|lion> hongphuc: xài gedit chưa vậy
<CuaUonEo> gedit lắm trò phết
<hongphuc> đang xài gedit để viết verilog  + C++
<hongphuc> @@
<n0bawk> hongphuc: good
<n0bawk> verilog thì khỏi cần phải modelsim hay altera cũng đc :))
<vubuntor967> may anh
<vubuntor967> cho em hoi
<vubuntor967> em thay nhieu ban lam ubuntu dep lam
<vubuntor967> em lam theo thi khong duoc
<vubuntor967> em dang cai ubuntu tren o E di song sogn win 7
<n2i> Hu'
<n2i> xrdb ko tu load .Xresources?
<n2i> phair xrdb ... manually. Tai sao vay nhi?
#ubuntu-vn 2012-11-03
<vubuntor158> làm sao để cài được ubuntu 9.04 có giao diện tiếng việt? Tôi đang có  souce 9.04 nhưng cài đặt không thấy tùy chọn tiếng việt, làm sao để thêm tiếng việt  vào?
<kid_> vubuntor158: sao cài bản cũ vậy bạn
<kid_> http://lists.hanoilug.org/pipermail/ubuntu-vi/2009-May/000100.html
<iSupyBot> Title: [ubuntu-vi] Live CD Ubuntu 9.04 đã Việt hóa = OK ! (at lists.hanoilug.org)
<vubuntor158> xài dcom có 2g tải không nổi
<heroandtn3> các bác cho em hỏi cái
<heroandtn3> thông tin password người dùng trong linux lưu ở 2 file là /etc/passwd
<heroandtn3> và /etc/shadow
<heroandtn3> 2 file này đều phải có quyền root mới sửa được
<heroandtn3> tại sao user bình thường lại có thể đổi password được?
<n0bawk> vì chương trình passwd cho phép người dùng sửa file này :3
<heroandtn3> nhưng làm sao chương trình passwd lại có quyền sửa file đó?
<heroandtn3> giả sử hệ thống phân quyền cho chương trình đó được phép sửa
<heroandtn3> tức là phân quyền cho tiến trình
<heroandtn3> thế thì sẽ mâu thuẫn vì phân quyền trong linux là áp dụng cho tệp
<heroandtn3> bác n0bawk có biết tại sao ko giúp em với?
<n0bawk> heroandtn3: http://www.howtoforge.com/linux_setting_suid_sgid_bits
<iSupyBot> Title: Setting the SUID/SGID bits: Giving a program YOUR permissions when it runs | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials (at www.howtoforge.com)
<heroandtn3> thank bác, để em đọc
<heroandtn3> n0bawk: như vậy là file passwd được gán cái SUID của thằng root
<heroandtn3> nên bất cứ ai cũng có thể chạy file đó như khi root chạy file đó
<heroandtn3> em hiểu vậy đúng ko nhỉ
<heroandtn3> Em có 2 file như thế này:
<heroandtn3> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  56 Nov  3 11:01 abc
<heroandtn3> -rwsr-xr-x 1 root root 274 Nov  3 10:51 root.sh
<heroandtn3> nội dung file root.sh có dòng: echo `date` >> abc
<heroandtn3> như khi thực thi file root.sh thì báo lỗi:
<heroandtn3> root.sh: 7: root.sh: cannot create abc: Permission denied
<heroandtn3> vậy là sao nhỉ
<heroandtn3> @@
<heroandtn3> lại phiền bác n0bawk quá :D
<heroandtn3> em đang dùng Debian trên máy ảo
<heroandtn3> thử cài bzip2 vào mà nó ko có trong repository
<heroandtn3> download source về để cài đặt thì nó cần make file
<heroandtn3> nhưng make chưa cài
<heroandtn3> apt-get install make thì nó báo:
<heroandtn3> E: Package 'make' has no installation candidate
<vubuntor354> các bác cho xin 1 câu hỏi ngu: m đang cần cài OO 3.4.1 nhưng google mãi không thấy, chỉ toàn thấy cách cài libreO trên U (mđang dùng u 12.04). các bác chỉ giúp được không
<n2i> sudo apt-get install open-office ← không phải đây sao??
<n2i> hoặc tương tự vậy, OO vs Libre hay blah blah thì khác mấy đâu bạn.
<vubuntor354> oo office không cài vậy được bạn, mình cũng thử rồi, phải tải source về, rồi mới dùng lệnh. Mình chỉ không biết câu lệnh như thế nào để cài từ source
<heroandtn3> mở source
<n2i> đùa, oo vẫn còn trong repo mà, mình nhớ thế
<heroandtn3> trong source có hướng dẫn cài
<n2i> Tux|Windoof: OO còn trong repo của U không?
<vubuntor354> oo bị tẩy chay rồi thì phải, mình đọc thấy vậy
<heroandtn3> đúng rồi
<n2i> ồ
<n2i> vậy sao ko xài libre đi :3
<vubuntor354> ths hero, mình đang tải, để giải nén ra thử nó có chỉ không.
<n2i> tất nhiên là có
<n2i> *hướng dẫn
<vubuntor354> libre có 1 số tiện ích dùng không tiện như trên oo
<n2i> nhưng có làm nổi không :3
<Tux|Windoof> n2i: ếu nhớ
<Tux|Windoof> giờ đang dùng Windows
<Tux|Windoof> =))
 * n2i ví dụ? tiện ích nào? không lẽ chúng ko được port qua libre
<n2i> lol
<Tux|Windoof> heroandtn3: dùng tar thử
<Tux|Windoof> biết có bz2 ngay không ấy mà
<Tux|Windoof> mặc định thì như Debian nó có cài
<vubuntor354> ví dụ đánh số trang, trên libre đánh số trang kho qua
<n2i> lol
<Tux|Windoof> vubuntor354: thôi dùng M$O qua wine
<Tux|Windoof> không phải xoắn
<Tux|Windoof> cùng lắm xài Windows
<heroandtn3> Tux|Windoof: chưa cài anh ạ
<Tux|Windoof> .g bz2 debian
<iPhenny> Tux|Windoof: http://www.debianadmin.com/create-and-extract-bz2-and-gz-files.html
<heroandtn3> đang tìm cách add thêm repository
<iSupyBot> Title: Create and Extract .bz2 and .gz files (at www.debianadmin.com)
<Tux|Windoof> heroandtn3: add mịa gì
<vubuntor354> xoắn tí có gì đâu bác tux, ^^ xài win vẫn cài oo mà
<Tux|Windoof> kiểm tra xem cái sources
<Tux|Windoof> có đủ chưa
<Tux|Windoof> mà cái này ở main
<Tux|Windoof> thì sao mà khong có được ta
<heroandtn3> source mặc định
<Tux|Windoof> .g package debian bzip2
<iPhenny> Tux|Windoof: http://packages.debian.org/bzip2
<iSupyBot> Title: Debian -- Package Search Results -- bzip2 (at packages.debian.org)
<heroandtn3> deb http://security.debian.org/ squeeze/updates main
<heroandtn3> deb-src http://security.debian.org/ squeeze/updates main
<iSupyBot> Title: Debian -- Security Information (at security.debian.org)
<iSupyBot> Title: Debian -- Security Information (at security.debian.org)
<heroandtn3> mỗi 2 dòng này
<Tux|Windoof> cái này nó ở main
<Tux|Windoof> kiểu gì cũng có
<Tux|Windoof> cái repo kia
<n2i> ò
<Tux|Windoof> là repo security updates
<Tux|Windoof> chứ có phải repo chính đâu
<Tux|Windoof> .g debian  source list generator
<iPhenny> Tux|Windoof: http://debgen.simplylinux.ch/
<iSupyBot> Title: Debian Sources List Generator (at debgen.simplylinux.ch)
<Tux|Windoof> heroandtn3: thấy không :)
<heroandtn3> okie
<Tux|Windoof> (query Google giải quyết nhanh hơn hỏi)
<heroandtn3> để em add đã
<heroandtn3> tại nghĩ mặc định nó phải add cho mình rồi
<heroandtn3> add thêm hơi ngại vì nhỡ add repo linh tinh :D
<Tux|Windoof> heroandtn3: mặc định nó sẽ add
<Tux|Windoof> nếu có internet
<heroandtn3> em cài bản mini gì đó
<heroandtn3> khi nó hỏi internet thì bảo ko
<heroandtn3> nên chắc là thiếu :))
<heroandtn3> nghe chừng còn vất vả hơn arch @.@
<Tux|Windoof> lol
<Tux|Windoof> Debian cài dễ mà
 * Tux|Windoof chuyên net-install debian
<Tux|Windoof> viết thêm pre-seed
<Tux|Windoof> phân vùng xong cái đi uống cafe quay vô là xong
<Tux|Windoof> :D
<heroandtn3> mạng nhà bác trâu bò thế
<n2i> can gi trau bo. :3
<Tux|Windoof> heroandtn3: cái kia anh viết
<Tux|Windoof> còn chả cần internet
<Tux|Windoof> =)
<heroandtn3> net-install mà ko cần net là sao @@
<Tux|Windoof> heroandtn3: hơ
<Tux|Windoof> cài mỗi core với openssh
<Tux|Windoof> thì internet làm gì
<Tux|Windoof> :D
<heroandtn3> :))
<heroandtn3> em tưởng net thì core nó cũng ko có mà cài
<Tux|Windoof> heroandtn3: chưa cài net-install của distro nào bao giờ à
<Tux|Windoof> cái đó ít nhất có base-system
<Tux|Windoof> sẹc vơ thì cài thế là đủ
<Tux|Windoof> boot lên hết có hơn 100MB RAM
<Tux|Windoof> (server thì 8G RAM)
<Tux|Windoof> lol
<heroandtn3> tốn ác nhỉ
<heroandtn3> trước cài arch có 20 MB Ram @@
<mitsukiar> :|
<mitsukiar> ghê thật
<Tux|Windoof> điêu
<heroandtn3> em gõ lệnh free
<heroandtn3> nó ra thế
<Tux|Windoof> mình cài xong core cũng mất nhiều phết
<Tux|Windoof> thêm X với openbox
 * dumbcrab giơ giơ 8 Gb RAM ra khoe
<Tux|Windoof> thì khởi động xong mất 120MB
 * n2i :3
 * Tux|Windoof cầm thanh RAM 8G ECC ném dumbcrab
 * mitsukiar chụp giựt hết 2 cây 8G
 * dumbcrab né ram
<Tux|Windoof> giật xong chạy kìa
<Tux|Windoof> =))
<heroandtn3> hồi đó em cũng cài mỗi core
<heroandtn3> ko biết có phải mắt mũi nhìn nhầm ko
<heroandtn3> nhưng ko đến mức hết 100 MB đâu bác
<heroandtn3> em thấy thằng Windows XP chỉnh sửa tốt
<heroandtn3> còn có 84 MB kìa
<dumbcrab> okay
<Tux|Windoof> chả biết
<Tux|Windoof> =)
 * dumbcrab giơ 8 Gb ram lên ngắm nhìn
<Tux|Windoof> hoặc 64bit nó tốn hơn
<dumbcrab> haiz... phê
<Tux|Windoof> dumbcrab: lol
<heroandtn3> dạo này mạng như SIS
<dumbcrab> ಠ_ರೃ
<heroandtn3> ban ngày còn nhanh nhanh, tối đến 1 cái là cực chậm
 * dumbcrab tab qua torrent thấy hút bw ầm ầm
 * n2i sn khoe ghê quá =))
 * Tux|Windoof vẫn ầm ầm
 * n2i tùy sếp :3
<Tux|Windoof> torrent 24/24
 * dumbcrab high five Tux|Windoof 
<heroandtn3> em dùng VNPT
<dumbcrab> đốt bw VN
<dumbcrab> torrenter
<dumbcrab> >:3
<heroandtn3> lolz
<heroandtn3> thấy bảo đứt cáp đang sửa
 * dumbcrab đi torrent rồi xóa đi
<heroandtn3> bw đã yếu, các bác lại kéo torrent
<dumbcrab> giành hết bw không cho người khác vào mạng
<dumbcrab> huehuehue
<Tux|Windoof> mình không giành
<Tux|Windoof> thằng khác nó cũng giành
<Tux|Windoof> thôi thì =))
<dumbcrab> torrent ubuntu 12.10 cái nhỉ
<dumbcrab> .g ubuntu 12.10 desktop amd64 torrent
<iPhenny> dumbcrab: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/alternative-downloads
<iSupyBot> Title: Alternative downloads | Ubuntu (at www.ubuntu.com)
<dumbcrab> weee~
 * Tux|Windoof bật Steam
<Tux|Windoof> chơi tiếp
<dumbcrab> Tux|Windoof: TF2 đi
<dumbcrab> down luôn trước đi
<n2i> Tux|Windoof: Steam là món gì thế?
<dumbcrab> hơi nước
<Tux|Windoof> dumbcrab: hem còn HDD :(
<dumbcrab> .g ubuntu 12.10 dvd desktop amd64 torrent
<iPhenny> dumbcrab: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/alternative-downloads
<iSupyBot> Title: Alternative downloads | Ubuntu (at www.ubuntu.com)
<Tux|Windoof> chỗ nào cũng đỏ lòm rồi
<dumbcrab> ủa dvd ở đâu ta
<heroandtn3> .g ubuntu
<iPhenny> heroandtn3: http://www.ubuntu.com/
<iSupyBot> Title: Home | Ubuntu (at www.ubuntu.com)
<heroandtn3> uầy
<heroandtn3> giờ mới biết có chức năng này
 * n2i đang xài Arch x86_x64 ← hay thế :3
 * dumbcrab tìm mãi chả thấy ubuntu dvd down ở đâu
<dumbcrab> chắc ý trời không muốn cho mình dùng ubuntu rồi
 * dumbcrab ôm tắc kè khóc
<heroandtn3> trên vn-zoom bảo đứt cáp quang, 4/11 mới sửa xong
<dumbcrab> okay
<dumbcrab> vnz
<dumbcrab> http://www.openvsp.org/
<iSupyBot> Title: OpenVSP (at www.openvsp.org)
<vubuntor634> các bạn giup mình 1 vấn đề với, mình đã tải openOffice 3.4.1 và giải nén ra, giờ làm sao để cài oo trên ubuntu 12.04 vậy. THS
<CoconutCrab> dung` libreoffice?
 * heroandtn3 đang install kernel 3.6.5
<heroandtn3> đến bước config mà chưa biết nên bật những modules nào
<heroandtn3> nhiều quá @.@
<n2i> heroandtn3: module nào cần thì bật.
<n2i> hoặc có thể cần
<heroandtn3> em cũng đang đọc Help xem mỗi modules là cái gì đây
<heroandtn3> căn bản nhiều quá
<heroandtn3> bây h em cứ cài 1 số modules
<heroandtn3> thì sau này vẫn reconfigure được kernel nhỉ
<n2i> ò, được chứ sao. rồi rebuild lại mớ modules.
<heroandtn3> :D
<heroandtn3> okie bác
<kid_> heroandtn3: build cho os nào vậy:D
<heroandtn3> debian bác ạ
<heroandtn3> nó compile lâu quá
<heroandtn3> xem gần xong trận bóng đá mà vẫn chưa xong
<kid_> vừa build vừa xem đá banh>?
<heroandtn3> em build trên máy ảo mà
<heroandtn3> :))
<n2i> dahell
<heroandtn3> Linux debian-asus 3.6.5 #1 SMP Sat Nov 3 07:43:46 PDT 2012 i686 GNU/Linux
<heroandtn3> đã biên dịch và cài đặt xong
<heroandtn3> giờ ko biết làm gì với nó nữa :))
<NgoHuy> rm -rf /boot/*
<NgoHuy> =))
<NgoHuy> build lại
<Tux|Windoof> biên dịch?
<NgoHuy> =]]
<Tux|Windoof> wtf
<Tux|Windoof> debian binary cơ mà lolz
<Tux|Windoof> i686 kìa
<Tux|Windoof> =))
<heroandtn3> thì ko biên dịch thì là gì hở bác
<heroandtn3> NgoHuy: nếu làm thế thì ko khởi động được đâu nhỉ
<heroandtn3> mà nếu ko khởi động được thì build kiểu gì?
<Tux|Windoof> heroandtn3: biên dịch cái gì?
<Tux|Windoof> kernel?
<heroandtn3> à em quên ko nói rõ, kernel thôi :))
<heroandtn3> lúc đầu nhân 2.6
<NgoHuy> là xóa đi build lại
<NgoHuy> ai bảo bác reboot khi nào
<NgoHuy> =))
<heroandtn3> giờ là 3.6.5, bản stable mới nhất
<heroandtn3> làm thế thì làm làm gì
<NgoHuy> em đang dùng 3.6.4
<NgoHuy> :-s
<NgoHuy> đi sau cả debian ah
<heroandtn3> tưởng định reboot
<NgoHuy> :-s
<NgoHuy> Arch giờ chậm rãi quá
<NgoHuy> :-s
<heroandtn3> cái này là do kernel
<heroandtn3> mình cứ lấy bản mới nhất thôi
<Tux|Windoof> heroandtn3: thế xài luôn whezzy
<Tux|Windoof> biên dịch làm gì cho mất công
<heroandtn3> liên quan gì đâu mà nhanh mới chả chậm
<Tux|Windoof> thích đồ mới thì xài debian sid
<Tux|Windoof> xài mix làm chi
<Tux|Windoof> ói mửa có ngày
<heroandtn3> Tux|Windoof: nghịch thôi mà anh
<Tux|Windoof> heroandtn3: nghịch kernel thì xài gen2 cho rồi
<Tux|Windoof> vui hơn :D
<heroandtn3> em cũng chuẩn bị đây
<heroandtn3> căn bản thấy Debian nhân cũ quá
<heroandtn3> nên nảy sinh í tưởng nâng cấp nhân cho nó
<heroandtn3> còn mấy cái khác cập nhật khá nhanh nên không nghĩ đến
<Tux|Windoof> xài kernel mới có gì vui hem
<heroandtn3> chẳng biết, lolz
<Tux|Windoof> không biết thì chẳng vui
<Tux|Windoof> =)
<heroandtn3> chuẩn =)
<Tux|Windoof> nếu nó không có cái gì mới cho cái máy mình đang dùng
<Tux|Windoof> thì chả có gì vui hết
<Tux|Windoof> thủ dâm tinh thần là chính
<Tux|Windoof> =)
<heroandtn3> bước đầu thế đã bác
<Tux|Windoof> mà kernel src lấy ở đâu?
<NgoHuy> kernel.org ?
<NgoHuy> kernel mới support hardware ngon hơn anh Tux ah
<NgoHuy> con lap của em
<NgoHuy> phải mail cho maintainer cái touchpad
<NgoHuy> sau mơi ngon nỏi
<NgoHuy> mà không phải build riêng
<NgoHuy> :D
<NgoHuy> còn cái wireless bọn broadcom chết tiệt
<Tux|Windoof> NgoHuy: đến là máy chú
<NgoHuy> không chịu pub source
<Tux|Windoof> máy anh ếu hơn gì
<Tux|Windoof> =)
<NgoHuy> em toàn phải build AUR
<Tux|Windoof> vấn đề là source mà
<Tux|Windoof> hô hô
<NgoHuy> hehe
<Tux|Windoof> LG nó public kernel source cái
<Tux|Windoof> phone của anh chạy khác ngay
<NgoHuy> :D
<Tux|Windoof> còn cứ đi làm mù
<Tux|Windoof> đến lúc nào
<Tux|Windoof> Như hôm nọ
<Tux|Windoof> xài cái tools
<Tux|Windoof> ếu hiểu sao nó không chạy như ý muốn
<Tux|Windoof> đọc src
<Tux|Windoof> thấy thằng code
<Tux|Windoof> nó làm bậy vkl
<Tux|Windoof> thẩm nào nó hiện vậy
<NgoHuy> =))
<Tux|Windoof> ếu dùng nữa
<NgoHuy> em cũng bực vụ chạy àm không biết sao nó thế
<NgoHuy> mà không có source
<NgoHuy> em mới mở source gnome-panel ra
<NgoHuy> mới chạy như ý nổi
<NgoHuy> :D
<NgoHuy> ức chế anh ah
<NgoHuy> hôm nọ down cái source về
<NgoHuy> build lôi ngay
<Tux|Windoof> thôi ếu nói chuyện với sn nữa
<NgoHuy> tức mình đọc source
<NgoHuy> lòi mắt ra
<Tux|Windoof> mở cả gnome-panel src
<NgoHuy> nó có mỗi ba cái thư mcuj
 * Tux|Windoof src java thằng kia đểu, ai đọc cũng biết mà
<NgoHuy> cần phần anfo sửa phần đó thôi mà anh
<NgoHuy> :D
<Tux|Windoof> trước cũng hay sửa pkg build
<Tux|Windoof> vì nó hay ói sau khi nâng phiên bản
<NgoHuy> yeah
<Tux|Windoof> hay checksum sai
<Tux|Windoof> arch hay vậy
<Tux|Windoof> url tèo
<NgoHuy> em bị cái nâng phiên bản
<NgoHuy> cứ nâng là cái wireless chết
<Tux|Windoof> ai bảo mua broadcom
<Tux|Windoof> =))
<NgoHuy> :D
<NgoHuy> hồi đó thấy rẻ mà mua
<NgoHuy> chứ có biết gì về máy moc đâu anh
<NgoHuy> :D
<Tux|Windoof> OEM ubuntu
<Tux|Windoof> chạy linux sướng vãi
<NgoHuy> :'(
<NgoHuy> hồi em mua máy nó cài ch Uynh7
 * Tux|Windoof đi gỡ Skype và đống apps của Apple
<NgoHuy> ủa sao gỡ skype anh
<NgoHuy> :D
<NgoHuy> Skype giờ ngon mà
<NgoHuy> :D
<Tux|Windoof> Skype trên Windows
<Tux|Windoof> mà giờ anh dùng Goolge Hangout rồi
<Tux|Windoof> ếu Skype nữa
<NgoHuy> em muốn hangout phải cài AUR +_+
<NgoHuy> em thấy skype vẫn ngon
<NgoHuy> :D
<Tux|Windoof> lởm lởm lởm
<Tux|Windoof> =))
<NgoHuy> cài thôi
<NgoHuy> lởm gì anh
<NgoHuy> =))
<Tux|Windoof> Google+ Hangout
<Tux|Windoof> xài hay mà
<Tux|Windoof> thoại cũng khá tốt
<NgoHuy> :D
<NgoHuy> em chưa hangout bao giờ
<NgoHuy> :D
<NgoHuy> bữa nào thử nhỉ anh Tux
<NgoHuy> nghe giọng Hà Lội của anh xem sao
<NgoHuy> :D
<Tux|Windoof> cài đi
<Tux|Windoof> Hangout luôn
<Tux|Windoof> mà add G+ anh chưa?
<NgoHuy> dạ chưa
<NgoHuy> anh cho em mail đi anh
<vubuntor493> moi nguoi cho em hoi cach remove x-unikey hoan toan voi a.khi em remove thi no bao loi.
#ubuntu-vn 2012-11-04
<vubuntor570> chào mấy bác
<vubuntor570> mấy bác có cái link ebook nào về gtk3 không
<vubuntor570> mà offline ấy
<vubuntor570> cho em phát
<_Tux_> .g GTK+ 3 ebook
<iPhenny> _Tux_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GTK%2B
<iSupyBot> Title: GTK+ - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<heroandtn3> .g GTK ebook gnome.org
<iPhenny> heroandtn3: http://www.gtk.org/documentation.php
<iSupyBot> Title: GTK+ Documentation (at www.gtk.org)
<vubuntor570> buồn quá không có cái nào đọc offline hết
<_Tux_> vubuntor570: không đọc link người khác đưa
<_Tux_> lười nó vừa thôi
<vubuntor570> em nhìn rồi
<vubuntor570> chỉ có gtk + 2
 * _Tux_ thấy có GTK+ 3
<vubuntor570> vậy ma em không thấy
<vubuntor570> đang down cái gtk + 2 về
 * _Tux_ nhìn viết gtk + 2 đã thấy nản
<vubuntor570> chịu
<vubuntor570> về thôi học gtk2 đã
<heroandtn3> lolz
<vubuntor916> chao ca nha ubuntu
<vubuntor916> minh dang dung phien ban 12.04 LTS
<vubuntor916> va kho cai flash cho firefox, chay duoc 1 chut thi treo, cac ban giup minh nhe!!
<vubuntor916> van de so 2:
<vubuntor916> minh dung lenh sudo apt-get update
<vubuntor916> chay duoc 98% thi dung im, ko chay nua??
<_Tux_> vubuntor916: cài flash như nào ?
<_Tux_> mà vào trang nào bị treo/
<vubuntor916> cai = ubuntu software center
<vubuntor916> truoc do minh dung ban 12.10 cung ko cai duoc flash
<_Tux_> vubuntor916: vào trang nào bị treo?
<vubuntor916> t dau co vao trang nao
<vubuntor916> t cai truc tiep tren ubuntu software center do
<_Tux_> vubuntor916: tức là chưa cài được flash?
<vubuntor916> UH
<vubuntor916> giup t cai voi
<vubuntor916> ko thi dau co nghe nhac duoc
<_Tux_> !ure
<ubot2`> ubuntu-restricted-extras: đây là một gói sẽ cài đặt codec cho các định	dạng nhạc và phim, một số font của Microsoft,unrar, Java, flash	Plugin, và gói để chơi DVD v.v... Để cài đặt, bạn vào Software Center, tìm gói này và đánh dấu để cài đặt(xem !sc). Xem thêm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<iSupyBot> Title: RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<_Tux_> cài gói trên vào
<_Tux_> đợi tí nó cài xong là okie
<_Tux_> dùng lệnh này ấy
<vubuntor916> thank nhe
<_Tux_> đừng dùng Ubuntu Software Center
<vubuntor916> de t thu
<_Tux_> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<vubuntor916> thank nhieu
<BorkedCrab> out sớm quá
<BorkedCrab> đang định dẫm
#ubuntu-vn 2013-10-28
<vubuntor444> Em gõ câu lệnh để chạy rootkit hunter nó chỉ hiện lên như vậy Invalid option specified. Giúp em chạy rkhunter với.
<C4NoC> :|
 * C4NoC dòm thấy rootkit là sun lại
 * C4NoC đẩy CoconutCrab ra
<vubuntor444> Em chỉ mới sử dụng ubuntu thôi anh/chị nói rõ hơn được không?
<CoconutCrab> gõ sai lệnh chứ sao
<vubuntor444> Vậy cho em xin cái lệnh đi
<CoconutCrab> đọc hướng dẫn sử dụng của nó ấy
<vubuntor444> với hướng dẫn đi anh. Trên mạng chỉ chung chung quá
 * CoconutCrab chả chạy cái đó bao giờ sao biết được
<CoconutCrab> mình có phải từ điển bách khoa đâu mà biết
<CoconutCrab> :-\
<CoconutCrab> và mình cũng chả dung cái chương trình đó bao giờ luôn
<vubuntor444> Ờ. Vậy thôi. Cảm ơn bạn.
<CoconutCrab> bay rồi
<C4NoC> okay
 * C4NoC kéo tay CoconutCrab vào xó
<_Tux_> mịa
<_Tux_> chắc còn chưa biết coi man
<_Tux_> hay -h hoặc --help
<_Tux_> lolz
<CoconutCrab> tìm rút kít làm gì ta
<C4NoC> chắc để đi héc :v
<R1LIT> help me
<R1LIT> help me
<R1LIT> help me
<R1LIT> HAY~ CU+U' TOI^
#ubuntu-vn 2013-10-29
<vubuntor404> hello mọi ngừoi
<vubuntor404> cho mình hỏi thăm cái
<vubuntor404> sao mình đăng kí nick ở forum ko được vậy ?
<electr0n_> ubuntu-vn không muốn tiếp nhận thêm member =))
<vubuntor404> :|
#ubuntu-vn 2013-10-31
<vubuntor355> anh chị nào làm ơn chỉ dùm mình cách gán ip tỉnh cho 2 card mạng trong ubuntu. Em đã mò hôm qua đến giờ nhưng hết cách tháo gỡ nên lên đây nhờ giúp đỡ.
<Stanley00> nhấp chuột phải lên network manager, chọn edit, rồi chọn tab ipv4, chọn lại thành manual
<_Tux_> vubuntor355: :v
<vubuntor355> vâng, có chỉnh kiểu đó rồi, nhưng ko thành công. anh chị có thể cho em cách cấu hình lệnh được ko. em cũng đã từng làm nhưng lâu quá em quên mất
<Stanley00> tại sao lại không thành công? chỉnh xong phải reconnect mới được nha
<vubuntor355> eth0 có ip 192.168.0.1 và eth1 có ip 10.10.10.253
<vubuntor355> vâng. sau khi chỉnh xong theo cách của anh, chị hướng dẫn và reconect lại thì em dùng lệnh ifconfig thì thấy nó chỉ báo 1 card mạng, ko nhận card còn lại
<vubuntor355> anh chị, có thể dùng teamviews để cấu hình dùm em ko
<vubuntor355> anh chị làm qua em nhìn là lần sau có thể tự làm lấy, lâu quá ko làm nên ko nhớ.
<Stanley00> không có lý do gì một cái được mà một cái lại không
<_Tux_> vubuntor355: chỉnh đúng thì được thôi
<Stanley00> trừ khi cái đó cấu hình sai
<_Tux_> bạn chỉnh như thế nào?
<Stanley00> giờ /me cũng không rãnh lắm, _Tux_ support tiếp nhá
<vubuntor355> vậy nhờ anh, chị dùng teamviews kiểm tra dùm em đc ko.
 * _Tux_ cũng đếu rảnh lắm
<_Tux_> đang đập phá NAS ở Nghệ An
<_Tux_> =))
<Stanley00> vubuntor355: giờ bạn rãnh, chụp hình lại mấy cái cấu hình mà bạn thiết lập, và output lệnh ifconfig sau khi thiết lập xong, post lên imgur.com rồi đưa link vào đây đi/
<vubuntor355> uh. thôi vậy cám ơn nhiều. nếu tv được thì cho lẹ. nếu vậy để mình tự mò tiếp. Cám ơn. chúc tất cả sức khỏe và vui vẽ
<Stanley00> ờ, lười thế thì /me cũng không rãnh để giúp đâu. good luck
<vubuntor395> tình hình là em không đăng kí thành viên được các anh ạ! bấm vào dòng tôi thỏa thuận thì nó báo trang web này hiện không có!tình hình rất là tình hình!
<kid__> chắc page nó ghét bạn rồi
<CoconutCrab> ( ._.)
<vubuntor403> Hi
<Stanley00> !hi
<ubot2> Chào bạn!
<vubuntor403> Dạ
<vubuntor403> Chào anh
<vubuntor403> ANh làm ơn giúp em với
<vubuntor403> Em đang có ý định tích hợp Window và Ubuntu
<vubuntor403> Em đã cài bản Ubuntu 12.04
<vubuntor403> Đã Join vào Domain
<vubuntor403> Nhưng không tài nào đăng nhập với User Domain
<Stanley00> tích hợp là làm gì? bạn cứ gõ toàn bộ rồi hãy enter, enter lắc nhắc như thế *khó đọc* lắm.
<vubuntor403> Dạ
<vubuntor403> Nghĩa là em muốn sử dụng Ubuntu trong Domain Windows, em mới bắt đầu có ý tưởng đó, và đang cố để thực hiện, Nhưng bây giờ em không làm sao Login được như một User Domain. Anh hướng dẫn em được không ?
<Stanley00> vubuntor403: bạn đã tìm hiểu những gì rồi?
<C4NoC>  cố mần gì cho mất công
<vubuntor403> Cài đặt, Join vào Domain Window, Email
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> hàng M$ thì mua M$ về xài
<Stanley00> Ý /me là tìm hiểu về vấn đề đang bị kẹt kìa. Nhưng google cái cụm "ubuntu windows domain login" chẳng hạn :|
<vubuntor403> Bây giờ em đã Join được vào Domain, nhưng mỗi khi khởi động lại thì nó tự động nhận User Local, còn khi Add thêm User thì cũng không thể add theo kiểu Domain\User được.
<n0bawk> cái này nó ko đơn giản
<vubuntor403> Em có tìm trên Google rồi, nhưng mà vẫn chưa được.
<n0bawk> đòi hỏi phải debug testing nhiều
<n0bawk> với 1 vài dữ kiện bạn đưa ra ko thể nào đoán được nó bị vấn dề gì và sửa như thế nào
<n0bawk> tốt hơn là bạn nên chạy thử = lệnh và bật các cờ debug lên để xem các file log và output của các lệnh để biết chi tiết vấn đề do cái gì
<CoconutCrab> sợ chạy rồi
<C4NoC> :3
<n0bawk> tèo rồi
<n0bawk> :))
<vubuntor047> Chào mấy bạn, có bạn nào đang online cho mình xin ý kiến 1 việc với!
<VHNgoc> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor047> ok, mai mình sẽ mua 1 laptop Dell có cài sẵn Ubuntu, nhưng mình ko biết cách nào kiểm tra chính xác cấu hình máy có đúng như thông tin bên công ty đưa ra hay ko?
<vubuntor047> các bạn chỉ mình câu lện nào kiểm tra toàn bộ cấu hình hệ thống với!
<Stanley00> bạn có thể dùng các lệnh lshw, và dmidecode để xem.
<CoconutCrab> bật terminal lên gõ lshw
<CoconutCrab> sudo lshw chứ
<vubuntor047> câu lệnh này có cho biết tên đầy đủ cũng như tốc đọ và các chi tiết khác của toàn bộ hệ thống ko bạn?
<CoconutCrab> có đủ
<CoconutCrab> chỉ sợ là nhiều quá
<vubuntor047> kể cả tốc độ của HDD ak?
<CoconutCrab> đủ hết
<vubuntor047> ok vậy thì yên tâm rồi, thanks bạn vì giúp đỡ!
<CoconutCrab> okay
<vubuntor629> mọi người giúp mình với. mình muốn quay về windows. mình có mua đĩa mà đưa vào máy ko thể boot đc. vào ubuntu thì nó nhận đĩa mà mình ko thể mở thư mục trog ổ đĩa.
<vubuntor629> phần mềm "Disk" của ubuntu có nhận CDrom
<vubuntor629> giúp ubuntu nhận đĩa với mọi ng` ơi.
<_Tux_> Hê nô
#ubuntu-vn 2013-11-01
<vubuntor288> Mấy nạn có đang online ko cho mình hỏi chút về fingerprint với! Nếu mình đi mua máy cài sẵn Linux, và máy có chức năng fingerprint thì mình có dùng được ngay ko hay là phải cài đặt thêm?
<CoconutCrab> hầu hết các fingerprinter đều không có driver cho linux
<vubuntor288> Ủa vậy tại cửa hàng làm sao test xem cái fingerprint có hoạt động hay ko? đem về nhà nó đổ thừa mình làm hư rồi ko bảo hành thì sao?
<CoconutCrab> chịu, sao rõ được :)
<CoconutCrab> bỏ windows vào chạy thử
<vubuntor288> Làm sao mà đem theo WIndows tại chỗ được? với lại tren Windows cũng phải cài thêm driver của cái fingerprint thì mới dùng được mà?
<CoconutCrab> thế mang về nhà mà test
<CoconutCrab> kiểu gì nó chả có kiểu cho dùng thử 2 hay 3 ngày
<vubuntor288> Cái mình lo là nó nói mình đem về vọc hư nó ko chịu trách nhiệm đó mà, lát nữa đi mua mà lo quá.
<CoconutCrab> không có chuyện đó đâu, cứ hỏi kỹ nó
<CoconutCrab> không thì bắt nó cài windows vào mà test
<vubuntor288> ừ vậy mà nghĩ ko ra, vậy đỡ mất công có gì hư nó tự chịu. À còn 1 cái nữa là mình tham khảo trên rất nhiều trang thì các laptop xài Linux đều cài FreeDos(đây là tên 1 hệ điều hành mà!) nhưng sao khi mở máy ra thì đều là Ubuntu? như vậy có phải là máy đã bị dùng rồi bán lại ko?
<CoconutCrab> không, ubuntu là ubuntu
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> freedos lào
<vubuntor288> Không nó đề rõ ràng là FreeDos chứ ko đề Ubuntu, mà mình biết FreeDos là 1 hệ điều hành hẵn hoi, nhưng khi mở mấy cái máy đó lên thì toàn là Ubuntu thôi!
<C4NoC> 1 là ubuntu, 2 là freedos
<Stanley00> gốc là FreeDos, sau đó tiệm cài lại Ubuntu :(
<C4NoC> tiệm nào siêng dữ vậy
<vubuntor288> Vậy tức là nó khui thùng máy rồi, tức là có khả năng bị luộc đồ đúng ko?
<vubuntor288> Đâu xa, Phong Vũ ak!
<Stanley00> mấy máy trưng bày toàn như vậy mà, không khui thì sao trưng bày được :(
<vubuntor288> Thì khui ra vẫn phải dữ nguyên hê điều hành gốc cho ngta chứ, vậy nếu mình mua mà bên ngoài đề FreeDos nhưng jhi khui thùng mở lên là Ubuntu thì tức là đồ dỏm đã bị luộc đúng ko?
<Stanley00> chứng tỏ là *đã khui thùng* thôi, từ chỗ khui thùng tới chỗ luộc xa lắm :|
<electr0n_> trưng bày mà để freedos nguyên cái màn hình đen thui thì khách hàng test kiểu gì :D
<vubuntor288> Thôi được rồi dù sao cũng cảm ơn các bạn đã nhiệt tình hỗ trợ, tốt nhất cứ mua chỗ nào ngoài thùng đề sao thì trong thùng phải đúng như vậy là được.
<C4NoC> ờ
<C4NoC> người ta cài sẵn để test thôi
<C4NoC> chứ máy quái nào giờ còn nguyên seal
<C4NoC> bọn nó nhập về bán đã phải mở ra check hàng rồi
<vubuntor288> Ủa là vậy? 2009 mình có mua 1 vaio còn nguyên trong thùng chưa bóc tem luôn mà!
<CoconutCrab> nói chung mua hàng refur thì cũng chả sao
<CoconutCrab> test được là được thôi
<CoconutCrab> chán thì 3 bữa đập đi lấy bảo hành
<CoconutCrab> ảnh hưởng gì đâu mà
<C4NoC>  ờm
<C4NoC> nguyên seal mà hư thì cũng dzị :v
<C4NoC> hên xui thôi
<C4NoC> hê hê
#ubuntu-vn 2013-11-02
<mr_e> alo co ai ko?
<mr_e> alo có ai ko cho mình hỏi?
<_Tux_> siêu nhân bkav mà phải hỏi sao
<m02> hi
<vubuntor952> hi
<vubuntor952> co ai giup minh ko
<vubuntor952> minh dang dung laptop acer
<vubuntor952> vua cai lubuntu 13.04
<vubuntor952> khi chay synaptic cai ung dung
<vubuntor952> thi lien tuc bi bao loi
<vubuntor952> fix broken package first
<vubuntor952> edit -- fix broken package thi bao loi
<vubuntor952> E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages. E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<vubuntor952> minh mo google nay gio ma ko dc
<vubuntor952> giup minh voi
<vubuntor952> hic ha
<_Tux_> vubuntor952: fix broken package đi đã
<vubuntor952> cu bam fix
<vubuntor952> la no hien len
<vubuntor952>  E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages. E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<vubuntor952> minh dang co cai openjdk-7-jdk
<vubuntor952> gio dang thu nang cap len 13.10 luon xem thu the nao
<vubuntor234> Mọi người cho mình hỏi bản ubuntu 13.10 có cài dc từ usb không ??
<vubuntor234> mình dùng UNetbootin để làm mà k thấy có vs13.10
<_Tux_> vubuntor234: cài được
<vubuntor234> mr Tux ơi dùng soft nào để nhét nó vào usb vậy ??
<vubuntor698> Có ai ở nhà không?
<vubuntor698> hú hú
<vubuntor698> Không ai giúp mình hết trơn à?
<_Tux_> vubuntor234: unetbootin
<_Tux_> vubuntor698: không
<vubuntor234> mình dùng UNetbootin nhưng k thấy có phiên bản Ubuntu 13.10
<vubuntor234> mình click dùng phiên bản 13.04 có dc k ??
<_Tux_> chọn file iso
<_Tux_> rồi chọn USB
<_Tux_> done
<vubuntor234> ukie
<vubuntor234> thank
<vubuntor698> Hình như Ubuntu 13.04 nó gặp vấn đề gì với mạng VNPT ý mà mình rất hay gặp lỗi kết nối vs server
<_Tux_> chả liên quan mợ gì
<vubuntor698> Thế ntn thì gọi là liên quan?
<_Tux_> mình xài cả MegaVNN lẫn FiberVNN
<_Tux_> chạy ầm ầm
<_Tux_> toàn linũ
<_Tux_> lolz
<vubuntor234> 1
<vubuntor234> k liên quan gì đâu
<vubuntor698> Máy mình chịu không cài được 13.04
<vubuntor234> chắc do kết nối thôi
<_Tux_> vubuntor698: không cài được thì thôi =))
<_Tux_> dùng bản khác
<vubuntor698> Cài đi cài lại mấy lần toàn báo lỗi không cập nhật được phần mềm
<_Tux_> cái đó là do chọn mirror
<vubuntor698> Thế dùng mirror nào ổn nhất?
<_Tux_> tùy đường truyền
<_Tux_> test thử thì biết
<vubuntor234> bạn down torrent cho nhanh
<vubuntor698> Test của main, VN, taiwan, china, sing... đều lỗi hết
<_Tux_> f**king DNS settíng
<_Tux_> :)
<_Tux_> DNS của VNPT chết thường xuyên ấy mà
<_Tux_> đổi DNS đi
<_Tux_> openDNS hoặc Google DNS chẳng hạn
<vubuntor698> ừ được rồi
<vubuntor856> sau khi nang cap len 13.10
<vubuntor856> da khong con loi xay ra nua
<vubuntor856> toi co the dong gop y kien nay vao wiki cua ubuntu-vn dc ko nhi
<vubuntor698> Không được đâu bạn à
<vubuntor856> uong nhi
<vubuntor698> Ừ cũng phí
<vubuntor856> trong dien dan co khu vuc nao de luu giu lai van de nay
<vubuntor856> cac ban khac ko phai mat thoi gian
<vubuntor698> Diễn đàn có mấy ai vào nữa đâu
<vubuntor856> uhm, hoi tiec
<vubuntor856> vay co khi toi phai post vao blog vay
<vubuntor698> post kiểu gì được bạn
<vubuntor856> ah,  cung co gi dac biet dau
<vubuntor856> chi la van de
<vubuntor856> roi cac lan thu
<vubuntor698> cái này chỉ là trợ giúp trực tuyến thôi
<vubuntor856> roi cach giai quyet
<vubuntor856> :)
<vubuntor698> ko phải blog đâu
<vubuntor856> chanel nay hoi vang nguoi nhi
<vubuntor698> mà cái bọn ăn không ngồi rồi trên cái chát này đéo hiểu làm nghề gì mà ăn nói cục súc lắm
<vubuntor856> sao ban v_698 lai noi the
<vubuntor698> Bạn cứ thử chat 1 lúc vs thằng Ms Tux mà xem
<vubuntor856> co lan toi gap 1 so ban trong buoi off 12.04
<vubuntor856> cac ban phan lon la sv
<vubuntor856> va tre tuoi
<vubuntor698> Nó 1 lần bị Tinhte hay Voz đưa lên diễn đàn vì tội ăn nói vs nh người chưa biết nhiều về Linux
<vubuntor698> ng ta không biết thì phải hỏi
<vubuntor698> đây cứ làm ra vẻ ông to bà lớn nói này nói nọ
<vubuntor698> mẹ nhà nó gặp ngoài đời chắc bị ăn đập từ lâu
<vubuntor698> thôi mình out đây không nó chửi thì chết
<vubuntor856> bibi ban
<mr_e> alo co ai ko a?
<mr_e> cho minh hoi voi
<dxta> join #maria
<dxta> join #maria
<dxta> window new split
<vubuntor787> cần phần mềm tương tự proxifier của win, ai biết chỉ giúp
<_Tux_> vubuntor787: nó để làm gì?
<CoconutCrab> psock gì đó
<CoconutCrab> tsocks
<vubuntor787> Thanks, trying
#ubuntu-vn 2013-11-03
<vubuntor251> Chào mọi người. Mình là mem mới sử dụng ubuntu. Hiện nay mình đang cần phải cài hệ quản trị postgresql lên máy chủ chạy ubuntu. Tuy nhiên sau khi mình install postgresql thì lại không tìm thấy thư mục etc/postgres/ . Mình đã thử nhiều cách trên mạng hướng dẫn nhưng vẫn không tìm ra phương pháp. Mọi người nếu ai rành vấn đề này chỉ hộ mình
<vubuntor058> ad oi cho emhoi cai
<vubuntor058> :T có ai onl ko đó
<kid__> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<Stanley00> !hi
<ubot2> Chào bạn!
<Stanley00> hỏi xong rồi biến mất luôn :(
<_Tux_> Stanley00: gọi xem có ai không ấy mà
<_Tux_> =))
<Stanley00> @@
<vubuntor752> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<vubuntor752> loi khong vao ubuntu software center khi cai x-unikey
<vubuntor752> sau khi dung len apt-get check thi bao loi : E: The package x-unikey needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<TuxVoDung> vubuntor752: google fix lỗi x-unikey zj3t3mju
<vubuntor752> haizz van bi sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-bin Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done E: The package x-unikey needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it
<vubuntor789> van khong duoc may bac oi
<vubuntor789> khi cai x-unikey lam gio khong vao duoc ubuntu software center
<vubuntor789> day la loi khi mo ubuntu software center trong cerminal
<vubuntor789>  'NoneType' object has no attribute '__contains
<_Tux_1> Má nó
<_Tux_1> chơi Game có một tí
<_Tux_1> mà nó tự crash vì nóng quá
#ubuntu-vn 2014-10-27
<z1y> oh em mới cài ubuntu server mà không thấy giao diện đâu mấy a giúp :D
<z1y> j/k
<DrunkCrab> uh huh .png
<z1y> lâu ngày vô chào bà con tiếng hehe
<FlyingChicken> :3
<DrunkCrab> okay.png
 * DrunkCrab lăn ra ngủ
<z1y> thôi chào chúc các siêu nhân ngủ ngon ^^
<DrunkCrab> (. _.)
<DrunkCrab> what was that all about?
#ubuntu-vn 2014-10-28
<vubuntor283> xin chao
<z1y> cin chao vubuntor283
<vubuntor283> cám ơn zly
<vubuntor283> mình đang có vấn đề với Wine
<vubuntor283> các bạn giúp mình với
<z1y> bị sao vubuntor283
<vubuntor283> Khi chạy winetrick
<vubuntor283> nó báo lỗi thiếu curl
<vubuntor283> cài curl thì báo lỗi thế này
<vubuntor283> Package dependencies cannot be resolved
<vubuntor283> Detail:
<vubuntor283> The following packages have unmet dependencies:  curl: Depends: libcurl3 (= 7.34.0-1ubuntu1) but 7.35.0-1ubuntu2.1 is to be installed       Depends: zlib1g (>= 1:1.1.4) but 1:1.2.8.dfsg-1ubuntu1 is to be installed
<z1y> oh
<z1y> bạn xài ubuntu bản mấy vậy
<z1y> bạn cài curl thế nào?
<vubuntor283> 14.04 LTS
<vubuntor283> mình cài từ Software center
<z1y> bữa giờ bạn có cài gói gì đặc biệt nữa hông vậy?
<z1y> bạn cài ubuntu từ đĩa mới luôn phải không?
<vubuntor283> uh, mình cài từ đĩa mới
<vubuntor283> download từ site ubuntu luôn
<vubuntor283> chỉ mới cài thôi
<vubuntor283> nên chưa có gì đặc biệt
<vubuntor283> unikey
<vubuntor283> wine,
<z1y> thế bạn cài wine thế nào :D
<z1y> từ software center luôn à
<vubuntor283> Không, cài wine theo hướng dẫn này
<vubuntor283> http://ubuntu-viet.blogspot.com/2013/07/install-and-configure-wine-ubuntu.html
<z1y> ah
<z1y> hèn gì
<z1y> sao bạn không cài từ softwarecenter luôn
<z1y> cái đó dành cho ubuntu 13 mà
<z1y> vấn đề là bằng cách nào đó
<z1y> dependency các gói trên máy bạn có vấn đề rồi
<vubuntor283> mình đang remove wine
<vubuntor283> để cài lại từ software center xem sao
<z1y> ok good luck
<z1y> mọi thứ có trong software center hết
<z1y> bạn chỉ cần tìm đúng tên gói rồi chọn thôi:D
<z1y> mà bạn cần wine để làm gì?
<vubuntor283> mình muốn test các chương trình chạy trên windows
<vubuntor283> ngoài wine ra có chương trình nào hay hơn không bạn?
<z1y> à wine mệt lắm
<z1y> bạn cài máy ảo vào xài luôn đi :D
<vubuntor283> cài máy ảo thì cài luôn windows cho rồi :D
<vubuntor283> cài từ software center vẫn bị
<vubuntor283> hay phải downgrade ubuntu nhỉ?
<z1y> vubuntor283: khác nhau mà =))
<z1y> vubuntor283: bạn xem các gói nào mới cài gần đây, remove hết hehe
<z1y> rồi cài lại từ sw center đi :D
<vubuntor283> vẫn bị
<vubuntor283> trong này không up hình được nhỉ
<z1y> thôi chịu
<z1y> mình gặp lỗi này nhiều nhưng giải quyết nó thì phải mò mẫm tí
<vubuntor283> không sao, cám ơn bạn
<z1y> mình 0 biết cách nào tự động cả
<vubuntor283> hình như do mình chọn không đúng software source
<vubuntor283> đang cấu hình dùng source của digipower
<z1y> yah :D
<vubuntor283> Mình mới chuyển qua main source để cài lại xem sao
<z1y> bạn biết mã của phiên bản 14.04 là gì không?
<vubuntor283> hình như có bản wine 1.6
<vubuntor283> có đọc rồi, nhưng không nhơs chính xác :D
<z1y> hehe
<z1y> bạn phải biết chính xác
<z1y> tìm lại xem nó là gì:D
<vubuntor283> trust tahr :D
<vubuntor283> trusty tahr
<z1y> trusty đó
<vubuntor283> Mình định cài Wine Windows Program loader
<z1y> ok bạn chọn src rồ update lại cả hệ thống xem :D
<vubuntor283> Từ software center
<vubuntor283> nó báo thế này
<vubuntor283> There isn’t a software package called “wine1.6” in your current software sources.
<z1y> bạn cài thử curl xem có bị lỗi như khi nãy 0 đã
<z1y> curl tính sau
<vubuntor283> là sao mình không hiểu?
<vubuntor283> (đang chạy apt full-upgrade)
<z1y> kkhi nãy bạn cài curl gặp lỗi phải không?
<vubuntor283> đúng rồi
<z1y> bạn phải chắc là khi cài curl 0 bị vấn đề gì mới tiếp tục
<z1y> ý mình vậy thôi
<vubuntor283> ok
<vubuntor283> để upgrade xong mình cài lại thử xem
<vubuntor283> trang chat này giống IRC nhỉ? Có phải nó không?
<z1y> irc đấy bạn ạ
<z1y> bạn chưa xài lần nào à
<z1y> thế là tốt rồi hehe
<vubuntor283> Lâu lắm rồi mình không dùng IRC
<z1y> good :)
<vubuntor283> download từ main source lâu quá
<vubuntor283> ở VN thì dùng source nào là tốt nhất hả bạn?
<z1y> bạn xài mirror của fpt hay digipower lẹ mà
<vubuntor283> mình thấy có fpt, digipower và netnam
<z1y> fpt ngon rồi
<z1y> digipower và netnam cũng ngon
<z1y> chủ yếu là baseline của bạn tốc độ bao nhiêu:D
<vubuntor283> thì trước lúc đổi qua mainsource mình dùng digipower mà
<z1y> vậy bạn đổi qua fpt đi
<vubuntor283> vừa mới đổi xong :)
<z1y> ok
<vubuntor283> để cài xong wine thử đã
<vubuntor283> cài được curl rồi
<z1y> good :)
<z1y> ok thôi mình hpải đi làm đã
<z1y> trễ giờ rồi bb nhé
<vubuntor283> bb, cám ơn bạn zly
<z1y> afterlastangel: cái vụ dạy dô đó rồii cchả tới được bên Lâm. 0 hiểu mấy bác bên kia chọn đội nào rồi hehe
<kitarousa> anh z1y vào đây à
 * kitarousa dòm anh OfficeCrab 
 * OfficeCrab núp sau gương
<z1y> vào đây vận động các bạn ubuntu chuyển qua dùng archlinux ấy mà :D
<C4Off> chắc bấm nhầm
<z1y> có âm mưu chớ cũng chả tốt lành gì đâu kitarousa -))
<C4Off> chứ ko phải hôm bữa arch 4`
 * kitarousa trỏ OfficeCrab 
<C4Off> muốn qua đây được support ubuntu sao
<z1y> lolz
<kitarousa> dân su sê kìa anh z1y
<C4Off> punf kitarousa quá
<C4Off> kitarousa: z1y nói xạo mà cũng tin
<OfficeCrab> chỗ này là để convert những bạn dùng ubuntu về dùng MS windows
<OfficeCrab> chứ làm gì có ai dùng ubuntu ở đây
<C4Off> okay :3
 * kitarousa dòm anh z1y 
<kitarousa> ạnh z1y dụ anh OfficeCrab xài arch đi anh
<z1y> thôi
<z1y> 0 thèm
<z1y> =))
<kitarousa> huê
 * kitarousa dòm anh OfficeCrab bị bỏ rơi luôn
 * OfficeCrab proud windows 7 professional 64 user
<OfficeCrab> có bản quyền nha
<OfficeCrab> máy tính toàn phần mềm bản quyền hết
<OfficeCrab> không crack
<C4Off> :-/
 * C4Off cũng dzị nà
<C4Off> win7 pro, steam xịn
 * kitarousa ko có bản quyền nên cũng ko cài win luôn
<OfficeCrab> pèo
<OfficeCrab> luser
 * kitarousa đem anh z1y ra đỡ đạn
<afterlastangel> z1y: ha ha dạy gì anh
<afterlastangel> z1y: hôm trước hả
<z1y> yep
<z1y> mình tính đi kiếm chục triệu chơi :D
<z1y> mà sợ giang hồ ném đá quá thôi =))
<C4Off> ghee
 * C4Off ném sỏi z1y 
<z1y> ghê gì?
<z1y> biết gì mà ném =))
<z1y> vote ban C4Off
<C4Off> :D
<z1y> ài fun2 vô đây làm giề
<z1y> :D
<C4Off> vô đây học cách về M$ Windoze
 * kitarousa dòm suse-er OfficeCrab 
<C4Off> yap
<OfficeCrab> yap
<C4Off> qua tuần chuyển qua suse xài luôn
<OfficeCrab> MS Windows cũng có MAC nhé
<OfficeCrab> xịn maxx luôn
<C4Off> yap
<C4Off> M$ windoze xịn mà
<vubuntor405> bạn nào cho mình hỏi là ban đầu win7 mình có 3 phân vùng ổ cứng rồi
<vubuntor405> sau đó mình tạo 1 phân vùng mới bằng disk management của win
<vubuntor405> ban đầu mình để unallocated để cài thì khi cài nó thấy 4 phân vùng chính vs phân vùng linh tinh khác nhưng nó k cho thao tác trên phân vùng unallocated
<vubuntor405> mình quay lại win format ổ unallocated quay ra thì lúc này khi vào cài đặt nó chỉ còn 2 phân vùng mà thôi (win vẫn là 4)
<vubuntor405> mình cho lại vùng trống cũ là unallocated vẫn bị tình trạng thế
<vubuntor405> help me :((
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor405: đi ngủ đi
#ubuntu-vn 2014-10-29
<vubuntor486> em la newbie thua cac' anh
<vubuntor486> ro rang e dang vao mang am` am` day nay` nhung moi~ lan` em update goi' ngon ngu~  (de go tieng viet) thi no' lai bao' No Internet Connection
<vubuntor486> em phai lam sao day?
<vubuntor486> -_- die formun, yet?
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor486: ờ
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<vubuntor486> -_- no troll pls
<vubuntor486> -_- im need some help  ~.~
<MrTuxHdb> ở đây chỉ có troll thôi
<MrTuxHdb> không có help
<MrTuxHdb> end story right :v
 * MrTuxHdb đợi vubuntor486 dùng tiếng việt
<MrTuxHdb> thấy nói tiếng anh như gió
<MrTuxHdb> mà hem google được :3
<vubuntor486> -_-  dang hoi lam sao go~ tieng viet day
<vubuntor486> update language support bi bao' No internet connection  ma` k biet fix nay`
<vubuntor486> vai ca Ho Tro Truc Tuyen -_-
<MrTuxHdb> vãi cả người vào nhờ hỗ trợ
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor486: dùng AVIM cài vào Firefox mà gõ trong trình duyệt
<MrTuxHdb> mà mịa
<MrTuxHdb> nói tiếng anh ghê thế
<MrTuxHdb> chả nhẽ không thấy nó báo là không có internet à :3
<vubuntor486> k co' internet thi dang chat kieu gi -_- nghe nhac xem fim am` am` day nay`  -_-
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor486: nó báo vậy
<MrTuxHdb> thì đúng là vậy
<MrTuxHdb> phần mềm không biết nói dối
<vubuntor486> chup man hinh nut nao em gui cho bac xem :|
<vubuntor486> :)) hay no' download packet tu` sever nuoc ngoai, phai thay ip tinh~ moi' cho down
<MrTuxHdb> đếu phải
<MrTuxHdb> ip tĩnh chả liên quan mịa gì
<vubuntor486> vao soft center keo' 1 cai source no' cung~ bao' y nhu vay  :|
<vubuntor486> trong khi van nghe nhac xem fim online binh thuong :(
<MrTuxHdb> *kéo 1 cái source* là cái đếu gì
<vubuntor486> download 1 cai source ve cai -_-
<MrTuxHdb> LOL
<MrTuxHdb> source code
<MrTuxHdb> liên quan gì tới software center?
<vubuntor486> co' moi dong` "Use this source - you need download" thi` gio` phai lam sao
<vubuntor486> con` gi nua dau ma` press vao -_-
<vubuntor486> k le soft center cua bac' la` dong` "Install this software" ak ?
<vubuntor486> em dung 11.10 @@
<MrTuxHdb> 11.10 hết support
<MrTuxHdb> cmnr
<n0bawk> bản đó quá cũ, ko đc support nữa rồi thưa bạn
<MrTuxHdb> ai xài nữa
<vubuntor486> huhu em co' biet dau T_T
<vubuntor486> em k biet may' bac' thay' sao, nhung ro rang la viec nang cap & bao tri Open OS qua' ton' kem' thay vi` mua cai' key windown Close OS
<MrTuxHdb> ờ
<MrTuxHdb> thế bỏ tiền mà mua Windows
<MrTuxHdb> =))
<MrTuxHdb> ý kiến đếu gì
 * MrTuxHdb mua Windows 8.1, Windows Server 2012 R2 thường xuyên
<MrTuxHdb> nhà có điều kiện
<MrTuxHdb> xoắn đếu gì
<n0bawk> vubuntor486: ko có cái gì là perfect
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor486: nghèo thì chịu
<MrTuxHdb> nhá
<MrTuxHdb> đừng có đú
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<vubuntor486> em co' key private win 8.0 (co' the dung cho 8.1 va 10) ma` =))  hui` em mua 2tr8 day' bac oi
<n0bawk> vubuntor486: tuỳ vào điền kiện/nhu cầu của bạn mà dùng
<n0bawk> vubuntor486: good
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor486: ờ
<MrTuxHdb> thế dùng đi
 * n0bawk 's no money
<MrTuxHdb> :3
 * MrTuxHdb mới biết là có cả key tên là key private =))
<vubuntor486> mint danh' game ngon hay ubuntu danh' game ngon the'  :)) em cai PTS AE AI lam` viec cai :)) k mun' lam` kho? cai bootloader
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor486: chả thằng mẹ nào game ngon hết
<n0bawk> vubuntor486: thôi bạn xài win 10 đi là chuẩn rồi
<n0bawk> khỏi xoắn
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor486: đi xài windows đi
<MrTuxHdb> không thiếu tiền
<n0bawk> 2tr8 licence windows + thêm license office
<n0bawk> + license PTS
<n0bawk> đủ tiền mình sống vài năm roài ;)
 * n0bawk đi cạp rau
<vubuntor486> em mua win thoi, con` lai em crack chu' em k ranh? dau  -_-
<vubuntor486> em mun' cai Playonlinux de? dao` vang ma` k support nua thi thoi, em len 14 cai, lat' em quay lai hai. nao~ may' bac' tiep  :)))
<MrTuxHdb> nửa mùa hầy
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<n0bawk> end of story
 * n0bawk bò đi tập thể dục
<vubuntor486> no, i thing it'll be replay soon :3  just wait me some minute, i'll be back >.<
<MrTuxHdb> đệt mịa
<MrTuxHdb> nói chuyện với người VN
<MrTuxHdb> mà cứ phải đọc toàn tiếng anh
<MrTuxHdb> =))
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor486: giỏi thế :3
<vubuntor486> :v you're welcome
<n0bawk> vubuntor486: no one wants to play with you
<n0bawk> MS does ;)
<n0bawk> we do not
 * n0bawk 's died
<vubuntor486> hey, bro! Just "Noone" - not "No One" - becarefull with your pronunciation
<CoconutC1ab> spelling
<CoconutC1ab> not pronunciation
<vubuntor486> -_- why spllling
<n0bawk> http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/no%20one
<CoconutC1ab> nah, that one is for American English
<n0bawk> http://english.stackexchange.com/questions/8741/noone-no-one-or-no-one
<CoconutC1ab> here we speak engrish
<CoconutC1ab> righto?
<n0bawk> who cares?
 * CoconutC1ab ôm mèo
<n0bawk> http://grammarist.com/spelling/no-one-noone/
<n0bawk> I am just currious 'bout "no one" or "noone" because I've never met 'noone' before >:3
<vubuntor486> lol, let's me upgrade my keyboard. i need some vietnamese symbol for fighting with u >.<
<n0bawk> I will not fight
<n0bawk> because I am a loser and you, the winner, takes all :))
<CoconutC1ab> noooooone
<CoconutC1ab> hue
<n0bawk> nevermine
<CoconutC1ab> :3
<n0bawk> nevermind :))
<n0bawk> thế éo nào viết thành nevermine :))
 * n0bawk bò đi học lại inh lích
<n0bawk> mà nevermind sai
<n0bawk> phải là never mind
<n0bawk> :))
 * n0bawk vãi cả trình độ tiếng em >:3
<n0bawk> thôi chuồn
#ubuntu-vn 2014-10-31
<vubuntor865> Chao cac ban
<vubuntor865> Minh moi cai CWP cho centos 5.10
<vubuntor865> nhung ko vao dc Cpane
<vubuntor865> cac ban giup minh voi
<vubuntor865> service cwpsrv start : unrecognied
<vubuntor865> sơ lược là mình đang cài kloxo
<vubuntor865> rồi cài luôn CWP vào
<vubuntor865> nên giờ ko cái nào dùng đc cả
<vubuntor865> T.T
<vubuntor865> !help
<ubot2> We are here to help you!
<vubuntor041> alo
<vubuntor041> ai giúp mình cái Cpane Centos với
#ubuntu-vn 2014-11-01
<n0bawk> chùa bên này vắng vẻ quá :))
<favadi_> Mọi người đi nhậu hết rồi
<n0bawk> có vụ nhậu hả?
<favadi_> n0bawk: ủa không đi hử?
<n0bawk> favadi_: chả biết gì
<MrTuxHdb`> n0bawk: trên fb ấy
<MrTuxHdb`> sn Cua cũng đi mà
 * CoconutCrab bò bò
<CoconutCrab> :3
 * CoconutCrab níu níu sn n0bawk 
<vubuntor247> các bạn ơi giúp mình xíu
<vubuntor247> mình đang bị lỗi khi chạy yum remove
<vubuntor247> ERROR with rpm_check_debug vs depsolve:
<vubuntor247> giờ phải làm sao để chạy đc vậy?
<vubuntor247> mình lỡ cài 2 bản php khác nhau , giờ ko biết gỡ thế nào :)
<MrTuxHdb`> Ubuntu-VN
<MrTuxHdb`> ubuntu use yum?
<vubuntor247> centos5.10
<vubuntor247> nhưng mình chẳng hỏi đc ai
<vubuntor247> :(
<MrTuxHdb`> chịu khó qua #centos nhá
<MrTuxHdb`> :3
<MrTuxHdb`> đông lắm
 * n0bawk chả biết gì :))
<n0bawk> cơ mà h có vẻ quá muộn rồi :D
<guess> mình ko chát đc bên đó
<guess> :(
<guess> có bạn nào biết giúp mình với
<MrTuxHdb`> sao hem chat được
<guess> == Cannot send to channel: #centos-unregistered
<MrTuxHdb`> guess: chuyển sang cái channel kia
<MrTuxHdb`> :3
<guess>  == #centos Cannot join channel (+b) - you are banned
<guess> :(
<guess> cũng chỉ tại cái kloxo
<n0bawk> chia buồn với bạn ip của bạn hoặc nick của bạn đã bị ban :D
<guess> mình muốn nâng php lên
<guess> mà ko nâng đc
<guess> giờ nó die hết rồi
<n0bawk> chắc hết cơ hội di uống bia với #ubuntu-vn rồi ;)
 * CoconutCrab níu níu sn n0bawk 
<guess> vậy mình đổi tên nick chắc vô đc nhỉ?
<MrTuxHdb`> n0bawk: làm gì mà hết
<MrTuxHdb`> sn n0bawk sắp rời thiên đường à
<MrTuxHdb`> :(
<n0bawk> MrTuxHdb`: sắp xuống địa ngục thôi
 * CoconutCrab kéo sn n0bawk vô lại #vnluser 
<n0bawk> chứ ko phải sắp rời thiên đường
<CoconutCrab> đã xử lý xong stk rồi
<CoconutCrab> 3:
<CoconutCrab> không có luật lệ nữa đâu
<MrTuxHdb`> n0bawk: chẹp
<n0bawk> CoconutCrab: dạo này toàn lurk :))
<n0bawk> tối thi đi thể dục thể thao
<n0bawk> ngày thì lurk :))
<CoconutCrab> thì lurk tiếp thôi :3
<MrTuxHdb`> vậy lần uống bia ở City beer là còn lâu nữa mới được uống với n0bawk à
<MrTuxHdb`> http://cdn.androidpolice.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/10/nexus2cee_giphy.gif
<centos-beginner1> cho mình hỏi xíu, tải đc file này rồi về làm thế nào vậy các bạn?
<centos-beginner1> http://repo.webtatic.com/yum/centos/5/SRPMS/php-5.3.28-2.w5.src.rpm
<centos-beginner1> :)
<MrTuxHdb`> xóa đi?
<guess> mình muốn cài nó
<MrTuxHdb`> src thì cài lại gì
<MrTuxHdb`> ?
<MrTuxHdb`> guess: bạn là dev hay sysad?
<guess> mình chỉ muốn dùng thôi, người dùng bình thường ý
<guess> nhưng mà ko tìm đâu đc bản cài
<guess> :(
<MrTuxHdb`> người bình thường?
<MrTuxHdb`> người bình thường đếu ai cài CentOS
<MrTuxHdb`> và cũng đếu ai động đến PHP
<guess> hix, à mình làm web thui
<guess> mình tìm mãi thì đc tới trang này
<guess> http://repo.webtatic.com/yum/centos/5/SRPMS/
<guess> nhưng ko có bản cài php5.3.28-2
<guess> chỉ có 5.3.29
<MrTuxHdb`> dev thì dùng Ubuntu đi
<MrTuxHdb`> đú đởn CentOS làm gì cho nó mệt ra
<MrTuxHdb`> yum thì có mà cứ cố làm gì
<guess> mà khổ nỗi cái cpanel thì đang chạy kloxo
 * MrTuxHdb` give up
<guess> nhưng server là của họ
<MrTuxHdb`> đếu biết cpanel là cái gì :3
<guess> mình ko quyết định đc
<guess> :(
 * MrTuxHdb` chả biết gì
<MrTuxHdb`> nên cũng không giúp được
<guess> à
<guess> cpanel là cái giống như 1 trang web để quản lý server bằng giao diện ý
<guess> cái server này họ cài kloxo chỉ hỗ trợ đến php5.3.28-2
<guess> cài quá là nó die lun
<guess> mà mình muốn cài joomla lên, thì lại đòi php5.3.10 trở lên mới khổ
<guess> tìm mãi trong khoảng đó ko đc bản nào để cài
<guess> T.T
<MrTuxHdb`> mấy cái đó những bạn giỏi mới biết làm
<MrTuxHdb`> chứ như mình
<CoconutCrab> kloxo là ka lò xo à?
<MrTuxHdb`> chỉ biết click chuột coi porn trên ubuntu thôi
<guess> nó là cái này: http://kloxopanel.com/huong-dan-cai-dat-kloxo.html
<CoconutCrab> okay
<CoconutCrab> tưởng là ka lò xo
<guess> nhưng chắc các bạn cũng quen với linux rùi
 * CoconutCrab cài cpanel đúng 1 lần
<CoconutCrab> cách đây... 5 năm
<CoconutCrab> dùng 0 lần
<guess> mình cũng chẳng biết hỏi ai nữa
#ubuntu-vn 2014-11-02
<vubuntor495> alo co ai ko
<vubuntor495> ???
<vubuntor495> toi muon cai ubuntu tu usb
<vubuntor495> xin tro giup
<vubuntor255> hello
<vubuntor255> ???
<vubuntor255> co ai ko
<vubuntor255> ???
<vubuntor114> alo
<vubuntor114> co ai koooo
<vubuntor114> ????\
#ubuntu-vn 2015-10-26
<vubuntor750> cho mình hỏi, mình cài ubuntu bằng wubi hiện lỗi "cannot download....", khắc phục ntn ạk
<vubuntor750> cannot download the metalink and therefore
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor750: cài thật đi
<MrTuxHdb> giờ này còn wubi nữa
<vubuntor750> thông cảm là máy mình cũ nên ổ đĩa ghi ko đk, mình đã dùng U vào năm 2010 rồi, giờ muốn cài cho máy này mà nó có mỗi 1 ổ phân vùng C
 * CoconutCrab cào cào sovietw0rm 
#ubuntu-vn 2015-10-27
 * ebab mò mò stk
#ubuntu-vn 2015-10-30
<vubuntor971> diễn đàn mình bị tẻo rồi à
<vubuntor971> k thấy bài viết mới nữa
<CoconutCrab> mọi người chạy hết lên FB rồi
<vubuntor971> chán nhỉ
<CoconutCrab> he he
<CoconutCrab> thế bạn thích FB hơn hay diễn đàn hơn?
<vubuntor971> diễn đàn hơn
<vubuntor971> :)
<vubuntor971> ai dùng 15.10 chưa
<CoconutCrab> rồi
<vubuntor971> có gì hay k
<CoconutCrab> không, nhưng có vẻ ổn định/mượt hơn trước
<vubuntor971> tối về update lên vậy
<vubuntor971> :D
<CoconutCrab> uhm
<lewtds> CoconutCrab: that's just an illusion
<CoconutCrab> lewtds: UX is what matters right :v
<CoconutCrab> illusion or not
#ubuntu-vn 2018-10-31
 * CoconutCrab tụ chưởng
#ubuntu-vn 2019-10-28
<CoconutCrab> http://fpganes.blogspot.com/2013/01/luddes-fpga-nes.html
